# Droga



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2011)

Apro questo thread su una cosa che mi è venuta in mente mentre si discuteva sul topic dei privè e sul concetto di "provare".

Qualche tempo fa ero a cena con alcuni amici e mi ricordo che ad un certo punto si accese una bella discussione su: Donne Calcio e Motori......:rotfl:
No no, scherzo ovviamente; partendo dal film Trainspotting finimmo a parlare di droga.

Di quel film la parte che mi ha colpito di più è stata all'inizio, quando la voce fuori campo di Mark Renton dice:



			
				Mark Renton ha detto:
			
		

> _La gente crede  che si tratti di miseria, disperazione, morte , merdate del genere, che  pure non vanno ignorate, ma quello che la gente dimentica è quanto sia  piacevole, se no noi non lo faremmo,almeno non siamo mica stupidi,  almeno fino a questo punto. *Prendete l'orgasmo più grosso che avete mai provato, moltiplicatelo per 1000 e neanche allora ci siete vicini
> *_


Non mi nascondo dietro al classico dito, una certa dose di curiosità su certe esperienze l'ho sempre avuta, e, se non fossi (a) ben consapevole delle letali e tragiche implicazioni (b) un fifone della miseria (c) fermamente convinto che sia fondamentalmente stupido e idiota iniettarsi in vena del veleno.....bhè detto questo, forse sarei il più grande tossico del pianeta.

Leggevo alcune testimonianze di Timothy Leary che descriveva i suoi viaggi sotto l'effetto di acidi e parlava dei colori, *parlava di come riusciva a percepire il sapore dei colori*. 

Se un giorno qualcuno scoprisse, tipo, l'acido definitivo, che non uccide, non crea dipendenza, non avesse controindicazioni su mente e corpo, bhè, a me piacrebbe molto provare percepire il.............*sapore dei colori.*

E' su questo aspetto che io cercavo di impostare la discussione quella sera: lo sappiamo tutti che la droga uccide ed è da stupidi iniziare a farlo, non è questo il nocciolo, ma è più che altro il fatto dell'eccezionalità di certe esperienze.

Vi anticipo rispondendo subito che: no, quella sera a cena il cibo era ottimo, e di Calcio Donne e Motori avevamo finito di parlarne poco prima :mrgreen:

Sasso gettato, vediamo quanti cerchi nell'acqua produce


----------



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2011)

*Piccola nota*

Forse era meglio aprire questo 3d in Privee'  .


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2011)

La curiosità è un bene che apprezzo moltissimo.
Credo di esserne provvista mediamente, di parecchie cose mi piacerebbe saperne di più, di parecchie di queste mi garba rimangano conoscenze teoriche.
Diciamo che la paura talvolta prevale 

La droga "assoluta".... l'idea di gustare i colori, vedere i suoni è estremamente intrigante, tuttavia amando molto io il mio cervello e i meccanismi che in genere lo regolano, temerei la perdita di controllo, anche se mi assicurassero della assoluta assenza di danni collaterali.
Sempre per questo motivo, non mi piace ubriacarmi. Detesto non avere il controllo di me. 
Solo col controllo di me, posso decidere cosa provare o meno.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> La curiosità è un bene che apprezzo moltissimo.
> Credo di esserne provvista mediamente, di parecchie cose mi piacerebbe saperne di più, di parecchie di queste mi garba rimangano conoscenze teoriche.
> Diciamo che la paura talvolta prevale
> 
> ...


Anche su questo siamo identiche.:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2011)

Io credo di aver provato tutte le droghe che esistono. Anche l'eroina, anche se non me la sono mai iniettata ma l'ho solo tirata. Ho tirato coca, mi sono fatta di exstasy, trip, acidi, funghi allucinogeni, anfetamine, erba, haschish, oppio...

Sono ancora viva, grazie al cielo. E sono fuori. Pulita da almeno 13 anni.

Ma non lo paragonerei al miglior orgasmo del mondo


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Detesto non avere il controllo di me.
> Solo col controllo di me, posso decidere cosa provare o meno.


Sempre per amore di polemica, intesa come confronto: e se invece fosse proprio quello il momento in cui avresti più controllo ???

Ri-Cito:



			
				Timothy Leary ha detto:
			
		

> _"Un'esperienza psichedelica è un viaggio verso nuovi reami di  coscienza. La dimensione ed il contenuto dell'esperienza non hanno  limiti, ed i suoi connotati caratteristici sono la trascendenza  dei concetti verbali, delle dimensioni spazio-temporali e dell'ego o  identità. Tali esperienze di coscienza espansa possono verificarsi in  una varietà di modi: deprivazione sensoriale  esercizi yoga, meditazione  disciplinata, estasi estetica o religiosa, oppure spontaneamente. Più  recentemente sono diventate accessibili a tutti tramite l'ingestione di droghe psichedeliche quali psilocybina, mescalina, DMT, ecc. Chiaramente, non è la droga a produrre l'esperienza trascendentale. Essa funge solamente come chiave chimica - apre la mente, libera il sistema nervoso dagli schemi e dalle sue strutture ordinarie."_


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2011)

Uhm... perdere il controllo come scelta consapevole, ok. Il controllo di sè fino all'ultima frontiera, decidere di non decidere. Qui sto pensando non solo alla droga ma anche ad altre situazioni in cui si può decidere di abbandonarsi. Ad un altro, per dirne una.
In effetti, ci sta, in certe occasioni.
Non nego, come ho già detto, che assieme alla curiosità conviva in me una certa dose di cautela. Paura, puoi chiamarla.
O, se certe volte ho voglia di considerarmi meglio, gusti personali? 

L'esperienza eccezionale, per viverla, richiede anche che si abbia il desiderio di sperimentarla.
Curiosità. E inclinazioni personali.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io credo di aver provato tutte le droghe che esistono. Anche l'eroina, anche se non me la sono mai iniettata ma l'ho solo tirata. Ho tirato coca, mi sono fatta di exstasy, trip, acidi, funghi allucinogeni, anfetamine, erba, haschish, oppio...
> 
> Sono ancora viva, grazie al cielo. E sono fuori. Pulita da almeno 13 anni.
> 
> Ma non lo paragonerei al miglior orgasmo del mondo


Scusa e tutto sto popo' di roba per gioco, per evadere da robe che non ti piacevano o per semplice omologazione al gruppo-compagno?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa e tutto sto popo' di roba per gioco, per evadere da robe che non ti piacevano o per semplice omologazione al gruppo-compagno?




principalmente perché ero giovane e stupida


assolutamente non per evadere da robe che non mi piacevano

credo perché mi piacesse sballarmi

l'eroina e la cocaina sicuramente perché mi ci ha tirata dentro il mio ex marito, perché io all'inizio mi ci incazzavo, poi lui mi diceva "prova prova prova prova prova vedrai che bello" e alla fine ho provato e poi ho continuato


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io credo di aver provato tutte le droghe che esistono. Anche l'eroina, anche se non me la sono mai iniettata ma l'ho solo tirata. Ho tirato coca, mi sono fatta di exstasy, trip, acidi, funghi allucinogeni, anfetamine, erba, haschish, oppio...
> 
> Sono ancora viva, grazie al cielo. E sono fuori. Pulita da almeno 13 anni.
> 
> Ma non lo paragonerei al miglior orgasmo del mondo



Ammirazione sconfinata per essertene tirata fuori.
Sconfinata.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io credo di aver provato tutte le droghe che esistono. Anche l'eroina, anche se non me la sono mai iniettata ma l'ho solo tirata. Ho tirato coca, mi sono fatta di exstasy, trip, acidi, funghi allucinogeni, anfetamine, erba, haschish, oppio...
> 
> Sono ancora viva, grazie al cielo. E sono fuori. Pulita da almeno 13 anni.
> 
> Ma non lo paragonerei al miglior orgasmo del mondo


Cavolo Mamba, non ti sei fatta mancare niente 

Stermi, anche se esula un pò dal senso del thread, quello delle motivazioni è un discorso molto delicato, e bisognerebbe anche cercare di vedere oltre i soliti triti e ritriti clichè quali il disagio, l'omologazione, ecc, ecc....molte volte è anche il semplice meccanisno: provi una cosa, ti piace, la rifai......chiusa parentesi.

Ed è proprio, *ANCHE* nell'ottica del _piacere_ che penso certe cose andrebbero considerate: l'istinto all'evasione e alla ricerca del piacere credo siano radicate in ognuno di noi: poi c'è quello che si ferma al barattolo della nutella, quello che preferisce mettersi ad alzare pesi come un dannato in palestra, quello che preferisce la scarica di adrenalina di un salto col paracadute, quello che si mette ore a fare "oohmmmm ohmmmm" meditando, o quello, con meno freni inibitori o forse più incoscienza che si butta giù qualche funghetto. Sono tutti comunque modi di alterazione del proprio stato volti alla ricerca di piacere. E non ho mai conosciuto nessuno a cui non piaccia il piacere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cavolo Mamba, non ti sei fatta mancare niente
> 
> Stermi, anche se esula un pò dal senso del thread, quello delle motivazioni è un discorso molto delicato, e bisognerebbe anche cercare di vedere oltre i soliti triti e ritriti clichè quali il disagio, l'omologazione, ecc, ecc....molte volte è anche il semplice meccanisno: provi una cosa, ti piace, la rifai......chiusa parentesi.
> 
> Ed è proprio, *ANCHE* nell'ottica del _piacere_ che penso certe cose andrebbero considerate: l'istinto all'evasione e alla ricerca del piacere credo siano radicate in ognuno di noi: poi c'è quello che si ferma al barattolo della nutella, quello che preferisce mettersi ad alzare pesi come un dannato in palestra, quello che preferisce la scarica di adrenalina di un salto col paracadute, quello che si mette ore a fare "oohmmmm ohmmmm" meditando, o quello, con meno freni inibitori o forse più incoscienza che si butta giù qualche funghetto. Sono tutti comunque modi di alterazione del proprio stato volti alla ricerca di piacere. E non ho mai conosciuto nessuno a cui non piaccia il piacere.



Infatti ora mi strafaccio di Nutella


----------



## minnie (11 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ammirazione sconfinata per essertene tirata fuori.
> Sconfinata.


Idem....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Idem....



Non esagerate! Mi sono semplicemente riappropriata della mia vita! 

Ho toccato il fondo e dopodiché ho scelto se risalire o se sprofondare ancora più in basso...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> principalmente perché ero giovane e stupida
> 
> 
> assolutamente non per evadere da robe che non mi piacevano
> ...


Ok per la risposta che non chioso per accontentare Tubarao..:mrgreen: pero' li mejo morti di quella testa di cazzo del tuo ex, posso evocarli?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ok per la risposta che non chioso per accontentare Tubarao..:mrgreen: pero' li mejo morti di quella testa di cazzo del tuo ex, posso evocarli?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



evoca evoca..........



andasse a fargli compagnia........


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> principalmente perché ero giovane e stupida
> 
> 
> assolutamente non per evadere da robe che non mi piacevano
> ...


 sei un ottimo esempio per sfatare il  falso mito descritto nel primo post.:up:


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sempre per amore di polemica, intesa come confronto: e se invece fosse proprio quello il momento in cui avresti più controllo ???
> 
> Ri-Cito:


queste sono quelle cavolate che alimentano appunto il falso mito e il fascino di qualcosa che distrugge mente e corpo.
poi mettila come ti pare


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> queste sono quelle cavolate che alimentano appunto il falso mito e il fascino di qualcosa che distrugge mente e corpo.
> poi mettila come ti pare



Bè dai, la premessa era l'invenzione di una droga che non avesse altro effetto che quello allucinogeno... che non desse dipendenza, che non avesse effetti collaterali etc, altrimenti non ne avremmo neppure parlato.
La sola idea che una di quelle droghe disintegri le cellule del mio cervello mi da i brividi, e non c'è esperienza sensoriale che valga una cosa del genere.
Ma appunto, si stava disquisendo in linea puramente teorica.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Bè dai, la premessa era l'invenzione di una droga che non avesse altro effetto che quello allucinogeno... che non desse dipendenza, che non avesse effetti collaterali etc, altrimenti non ne avremmo neppure parlato.
> La sola idea che una di quelle droghe disintegri le cellule del mio cervello mi da i brividi, e non c'è esperienza sensoriale che valga una cosa del genere.
> *Ma appunto, si stava disquisendo in linea puramente teorica*.


 sono quelle disquisizioni sulle quali pesano un po' troppe vite .


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono quelle disquisizioni sulle quali pesano un po' troppe vite .



Mmmm... capisco.
Ma fino a che non si dimentica quale è la realtà...
COme parlare di che cosa faresti vincendo al superenalotto; è un modo di parlare di quali sono i tuoi sogni materiali, io non dimentico quale piaga sia il gioco d'azzardo.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> queste sono quelle cavolate che alimentano appunto il falso mito e il fascino di qualcosa che distrugge mente e corpo.
> poi mettila come ti pare


Già. Però poi sentiamo un pezzo dei Pink Floyd di Syd Barret e tutti pronti a definirlo capolavoro e forse in pochi sanno che il buon Syd era strafatto di acidi mentre li scriveva..............quei capolavori.

Ho detto Syd Barret, ma se mi ci mettessi ne potrei tirare fuori altri  di esempi del genere.

Questo non vuole essere l'elogio degli stupefacenti, che distruggano è fuori di dubbio....e infatti l'ho premesso e abbondantemente sottolineato nel primo post.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Già.* Però poi sentiamo un pezzo dei Pink Floyd di Syd Barret e tutti pronti a definirlo capolavoro e forse in pochi sanno che il buon Syd era strafatto di acidi mentre li scriveva..............quei capolavori.*
> 
> Ho detto Syd Barret, ma se mi ci mettessi ne potrei tirare fuori altri di esempi del genere.
> 
> Questo non vuole essere l'elogio degli stupefacenti, che distruggano è fuori di dubbio....e infatti l'ho premesso e abbondantemente sottolineato nel primo post.


 ne abbiamo ampiamente parlato ai tempi di moltimodi .
la mia opinione è che il talento è indipendente da certi aiuti e che molti artisti  (e sono molti in ogni campo)potrebbero ,anzi aver perso qualcosa assumendo droga.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2011)

Non ne abbiamo la controprova però


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono quelle disquisizioni sulle quali pesano un po' troppe vite .


Giusto. Questo devo concedertelo. La parola Droga effettivamente potrebbe eveocare brutti demoni.

Proviamo a metterla in un modo diverso. La teconologia. Mi vengono in mente adesso i passi da giganti che stanno facendo le applicazioni di realta virtuale. Se un giorno dovessero inventare un visore tipo quelli che si usano adesso per la realtà virtuale e mi dicessero che riproduce gli stessi effetti di un acido, ma ovviamente nessuna controindicazione fisica, bhè, io, per come sono fatto, non esiterei a comprarlo...


----------



## Anna A (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne abbiamo ampiamente parlato ai tempi di moltimodi .
> la mia opinione è che il talento è indipendente da certi aiuti e che molti artisti (e sono molti in ogni campo)*potrebbero ,anzi aver perso qualcosa assumendo droga*.


hanno perso la vita.
jimi hendrix
syd barret
jim morrison
janis joplin
kurt cobain
marco pantani
solo per citare i primi che mi sono venuti in mente.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> hanno perso la vita.
> jimi hendrix
> syd barret
> jim morrison
> ...


 :umile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2011)

e River Phoenix 

John Belushi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2011)

Kurt Cobain però si è sparato 
(okay, in preda alla depressione, che viene sicuramente amplificata dall'uso di droghe)


----------



## Papero (11 Gennaio 2011)

Io come Quinty ho provato diversi tipi di droga escluso eroina e acidi. Ho passato un bruttissimo periodo ma per fortuna sono riuscito ad uscirne indenne... Nessuna droga però è paragonabile a una bella scopata, di quelle che ti prende appalla, di quelle che fai con passione, con amore e ci metti tutto te stesso...


Fanculo alla droga, meglio un sano bicchiere di vino con scopata sublime annessa


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

Parlare di una droga o comunque di una sostanza psicotropa che quindi amplifichi i sensi ed alcuni meccanismi intellettivo/cognitivi che però non abbia effetti collaterali è una contraddizione in termini.
Il cervello, ma non solo, pure la componente emotiva della personalità, sono già normalmente segnate in profondità dalle esperienze di tutti i giorni, quindi sarebbero ulteriormente "ferite" da esperienze estreme quali quelle date dalle droghe. La droga non ha solo un effetto fisico, intendo, ma pure emotivo, quindi provare certe sensazioni, e peggio ancora con la convinzione che esse siano innocue, porterebbero sicuramente degli effetti emotivi di un certo peso.
Ma porca zozza! Ma imparare ad usare il cervello per quello che è no?!?!?!?!?!
Usiamo normalmente una parte irrisoria delle nostre facoltà intellettuali, e potremmo imparare a fare molto di più senza bisogno di porcherie.
Abbiamo un "motore" che gira a regime ridotto a causa della pigrizia e di ostacoli culturali e sociali. Portemmo imparare ad usarci meglio! No, da bravi coglioni andiamo a tentare di far andare di più il nostro motore mettendogli dentro benzine strane, magari col perossido di azoto, e poi ci lamentiamo perchè alla fine si sbiella!
Sempre volere di più, sempre sputare su quello che si ha. Povera umanità, che muore soffocata dal proprio oro.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Parlare di una droga o comunque di una sostanza psicotropa che quindi amplifichi i sensi ed alcuni meccanismi intellettivo/cognitivi che però non abbia effetti collaterali è una contraddizione in termini.
> Il cervello, ma non solo, pure la componente emotiva della personalità, sono già normalmente segnate in profondità dalle esperienze di tutti i giorni, quindi sarebbero ulteriormente "ferite" da esperienze estreme quali quelle date dalle droghe. La droga non ha solo un effetto fisico, intendo, ma pure emotivo, quindi provare certe sensazioni, e peggio ancora con la convinzione che esse siano innocue, porterebbero sicuramente degli effetti emotivi di un certo peso.
> Ma porca zozza! Ma imparare ad usare il cervello per quello che è no?!?!?!?!?!
> Usiamo normalmente una parte irrisoria delle nostre facoltà intellettuali, e potremmo imparare a fare molto di più senza bisogno di porcherie.
> ...


prima  si parlava di curiosità , bene sono curiosissima di tutto ciò che il nostro cervello può recepire, elaborare, creare, archiviare, imparare....
non mi incuriosisce affatto ciò che è in grado di spegnerlo a poco a poco.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima si parlava di curiosità , bene sono curiosissima di tutto ciò che il nostro cervello può recepire, elaborare, creare, archiviare, imparare....
> non mi incuriosisce affatto ciò che è in grado di spegnerlo a poco a poco.


Dante insegnò che il "Paradiso", una volta visto, avrebbe reso infernale il resto della vita altrove.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2011)

Mi rendo conto che avrei dovuto impostare l'argomento del thread evitando l'uso della parola droga, o sostanza: catalizza troppo l'attenzione..

Come Alce anche io sono fermamente convinto che del cervello usiamo veramente una percentuale irrisoria proprio per i motivi che lui ha addotto: pigiriza e ostacoli culturali e sociali. 

Non sono uno psicologo, o comunque uno studioso del settore, solo un povero programmatore al quale è capitato di leggere qualche libro sull'argomento e di non essersi mai spinto più di tanto nella sperimantazione personale (che detta in parole povere significa che oltre a qualche canna in gioventù non sono mai andato): l'uso di certe sostanze, a mio avviso, ci lascia intravedere, quello che potrebbe combinare quel processore che abbiamo nella scatola cranica. E' ovvio che riuscire a scrivere del buon software per farlo funzionare sarebbe molto più salubre che overcloccarlo con strani artifici.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

Discorso complicato quello delle droghe.
Io non ho mai avuto il coraggio di provare qualcosa di pesante perché sono un fifone e mi rendo conto che in questi casi la curiosità può rovinare. Però la penso come Tubarao, nel senso che se avessi la certezza al 100% di uscirne indenne, senza effetti collaterali e senza rischi di assuefazione..Beh..Forse, chiuso in una stanza, proverei un po' tutto. Alla fine è come un giro sulle montagne russe...Non capisci un cavolo di quello che sta succedendo, ma ti diverti. Solo che il divertimento di un viaggio di quel genere è molto più coinvolgente della sola adrenalina.
Ad ogni modo sono molto pericolose..Abbiamo fatto un piccolissimo elenco di chi ci ha lasciato le penne. Aggiungerei però che senza le droghe, questi artisti probabilmente non avrebbero mai raggiunto l'ispirazione artistica che li ha resi eterni. Gli stessi Pink Floyd hanno scritto i loro capolavori sotto l'effetto degli acidi. Se i vari Van Gogh, Baudelaire, Caravaggio (tanto per fare qualche nome) fossero vissuti ai giorni nostri, sarebbero molto probabilmente morti di overdose, lasciandoci anche qualche capolavoro in più.

Buscopann


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che avrei dovuto impostare l'argomento del thread evitando l'uso della parola droga, o sostanza: catalizza troppo l'attenzione..
> 
> Come Alce anche io sono fermamente convinto che del cervello usiamo veramente una percentuale irrisoria proprio per i motivi che lui ha addotto: pigiriza e ostacoli culturali e sociali.
> 
> Non sono uno psicologo, o comunque uno studioso del settore, solo un povero programmatore al quale è capitato di leggere qualche libro sull'argomento e di non essersi mai spinto più di tanto nella sperimantazione personale (che detta in parole povere significa che oltre a qualche canna in gioventù non sono mai andato): l'uso di certe sostanze, a mio avviso, ci lascia intravedere, quello che potrebbe combinare quel processore che abbiamo nella scatola cranica. E' ovvio che riuscire a scrivere del buon software per farlo funzionare sarebbe molto più salubre che overcloccarlo con strani artifici.


 
Vorrei solo essere capace di tradurre su carta (o su file, vabbè) qualcuno dei miei sogni: sono talmente strani, soprattutto quando magari mangio tardi e poi vado a letto, che penso possano essere paragonati a certe esperienze psichedeliche. Quindi mi permetto di ipotizzare che per ottenere dal cervello alcune particolari prestazioni forse basterebbe una giusta dose di pizza e birra seguita da un buon sonno :rotfl:.
Ah, canne? fatto, ma con scarsi risultati


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Discorso complicato quello delle droghe.
> Io non ho mai avuto il coraggio di provare qualcosa di pesante perché sono un fifone e mi rendo conto che in questi casi la curiosità può rovinare. Però la penso come Tubarao, nel senso che se avessi la certezza al 100% di uscirne indenne, senza effetti collaterali e senza rischi di assuefazione..Beh..Forse, chiuso in una stanza, proverei un po' tutto. Alla fine è come un giro sulle montagne russe...Non capisci un cavolo di quello che sta succedendo, ma ti diverti. Solo che il divertimento di un viaggio di quel genere è molto più coinvolgente della sola adrenalina.
> Ad ogni modo sono molto pericolose..Abbiamo fatto un piccolissimo elenco di chi ci ha lasciato le penne. Aggiungerei però che senza le droghe, questi artisti probabilmente non avrebbero mai raggiunto l'ispirazione artistica che li ha resi eterni. Gli stessi Pink Floyd hanno scritto i loro capolavori sotto l'effetto degli acidi. Se i vari *Van Gogh,* Baudelaire, Caravaggio (tanto per fare qualche nome) fossero vissuti ai giorni nostri, sarebbero molto probabilmente morti di overdose, *lasciandoci anche qualche capolavoro in più.*
> 
> Buscopann


questa, per me è una colossale scemenza. il talento era nella loro mente.
la droga era la spia della loro diversità fragilità, malessere nell'essere sopra le righe...non viceversa


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa, per me è una colossale scemenza. il talento era nella loro mente.
> la droga era la spia della loro diversità fragilità, malessere nell'essere sopra le righe...non viceversa


il talento è una cosa. L'ispirazione artistica un altro paio di maniche. Il malessere esistenziale, la sofferenza, la vita sregolata sono tutte cose che spesso caratterizzano un grande artista. Allora c'era il vino..oggi le droghe..Senza di quelle i Pink Floyd sarebbero passati alla storia come dei discreti musicisti..Infatti quando hanno smesso di farsi...si sono sciolti.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

l'artista vede già il mondo con occhi caleidoscopici (arte figurativa e affini)o con enorme lucidità (scrittori, autori...).
 e questo non è facile da reggere..perciò il bisognodi supporto; droga o alcool


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> il talento è una cosa. L'ispirazione artistica un altro paio di maniche. Il malessere esistenziale, la sofferenza, la vita sregolata sono tutte cose che spesso caratterizzano un grande artista. Allora c'era il vino..oggi le droghe..Senza di quelle *i Pink Floyd sarebbero passati alla storia come dei discreti musicisti..Infatti quando hanno smesso di farsi...si sono sciolti.*
> 
> Buscopann


 anatema.
non si diventa musicisti drogandosi se non c'è talento.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema.
> non si diventa musicisti drogandosi se non c'è talento.


Il talento ce l'avevano. Ma solo col talento non si va da nessuna parte! Se un artista non è ispirato, produrrà buone opere, ma mai capolavori.

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa, per me è una colossale scemenza. il talento era nella loro mente.
> la droga era la spia della loro diversità fragilità, malessere nell'essere sopra le righe...non viceversa


Questa è una tesi interessante. Se leggi la biografia di Chet Baker, uno dei più grandi trombettisti Jazz mai esistiti, si evince proprio che lui ha cominciato a fare uso di eroina proprio per i motivi che descrivi tu. Purtroppo però, come ho detto in precedenza, non abbiamo la controprova, non possiamo essere certi che non sia vero anche il contrario. Fino a prova contraria, tanto per rimanere in tema, Syd Barrett, quando era lucido, quelle cose non le scriveva. E allora tu mi risponderai: e allora perchè tutti i tossici non scrivono musica come Syd Barret ? Che la verità come al solito sia nel mezzo ?


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il talento ce l'avevano. Ma solo col talento non si va da nessuna parte! Se un artista non è ispirato, produrrà buone opere, ma mai capolavori.
> 
> Buscopann


?
 in base a cosa dici questo?


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è una tesi interessante. Se leggi la biografia di Chet Baker, uno dei più grandi trombettisti Jazz mai esistiti, si evince proprio che lui ha cominciato a fare uso di eroina proprio per i motivi che descrivi tu. Purtroppo però, come ho detto in precedenza, non abbiamo la controprova, non possiamo essere certi che non sia vero anche il contrario. Fino a prova contraria, tanto per rimanere in tema, Syd Barrett, quando era lucido, quelle cose non le scriveva. E allora tu mi risponderai: e allora perchè tutti i tossici non scrivono musica come Syd Barret ? Che la verità come al solito sia nel mezzo ?


Perché non tutti i tossici hanno il talento diSyd Barret!! Risposta semplicissima. Servono entrambe le cose: talento e ispirazione artistica. Le droghe amplificano l'ispirazione artistica perché diluiscono i fattori inibitori della nostra razionalità. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?
> in base a cosa dici questo?


In base a quello che ha scritto Tubarao..E in base anche al fatto che la maggior parte degli artisti (antichi o contemporanei) che hanno condotto una vita sregolata, la maggior parte della loro produzione (intesa come opere principali) si concentrava quasi sempre nei periodi in cui si sballavano di più. Non è ovviamente una regola assoluta, ma ci sono moltissimi esempi che si possono fare.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2011)

*Talento?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzJMTSaAl8g


Anche lei fu stroncata da eroina, marijuana ... ma questo avvene quando era gia' Grande ... la poverina aveva avuto una bruttissima infanzia


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billie_Holiday

:unhappy:​


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzJMTSaAl8g
> 
> 
> Anche lei fu stroncata da eroina, *marijuana* ... ma questo avvene quando era gia' Grande ... la poverina aveva avuto una bruttissima infanzia
> ...


Fu stroncata dall'eroina..Che la marijuana stronchi qualcuno o qualcosa è come affermare che è morta per aver abusato del Vivin C. Certo..può succedere...ma sai quante pastiglie devi prendere?! 

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Fu stroncata dall'*eroina*..Che la marijuana stronchi qualcuno o qualcosa è come affermare che è morta per aver abusato del Vivin C. Certo..può succedere...ma sai quante pastiglie devi prendere?!
> 
> Buscopann



Lo so  leggi un po qua e dimmi cosa ne pensi:

http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3670​


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se un giorno qualcuno scoprisse, tipo, l'acido definitivo, che non uccide, non crea dipendenza, non avesse controindicazioni su mente e corpo, bhè, a me piacrebbe molto provare percepire il.............*sapore dei colori.*


Intanto, Trainspotting è un bellissimo film. Poi poi poi... non si può fare di tutta l'erba (erba quella che cresce nei prati ) un fascio. C'è droga e droga. Alla fine degli anni '50 è cominciata la ricerca e il senso c'era, poi è arrivata l'eroina e chi cercava ha cominciato a morire... Altri tempi, altri sensi, è un po' come ragionare sulle morti negli anni di piombo, astrarre dal contesto storico non fa comprendere gli avvenimenti. Per quanto mi riguarda anch'io sono incuriosita (ma ho una fifa boia degli effetti collaterali quindi ne sono sempre stata alla larga). La droga di oggi è la cocaina e quelle schifezze che girano nelle discoteche e sono assolutamente contraria. Sul sapore dei colori... mai provata la meditazione?


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> l'eroina e la cocaina sicuramente perché mi ci ha tirata dentro il mio ex marito, perché io all'inizio mi ci incazzavo, *poi lui mi diceva "prova prova prova prova prova vedrai che bello"* e alla fine ho provato e poi ho continuato


Oddio ma allora esistono... l'incubo di mia madre, guarda che le cattive compagnie poi ti trascinano negli abissi. Mai successo di sentirmi dire "prova prova", anzi. Forse sono stata solo fortunata o ho incontrato persone che nonostante gli stati alterati mi volevano bene.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so  leggi un po qua e dimmi cosa ne pensi:
> 
> http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3670​


Il principio attivo della marijuana (THC) è uno degli antidolorifici più potenti che esista. Negli Stati Uniti pure la FDA (l'agenzia del farmaco) ha dovuto capitolare di fronte alle evidenze scientifiche, tanto è vero che sotto la dichiarazione del paziente e la responsabilità del medico può venire prescritta in alcune forme tumorali oppure viene usata per la terapia di alcuni mal di testa refrattari a qualsiasi farmaco.
In Italia l'ignoranza e l'ipocrisia che ruota attorno al mondo delle sostanze stupefacenti ci rende l'ultimo Paese di tutto l'Occidente nella prescrizione dei più potenti antidolorifici conosciuti: gli oppiacei. I malati di tumore che traggono beneficio solo dall'utilizzo di questi farmaci (es. morfina) spesso vengono lasciati soffrire (e marcire) nel letto dell'ospedale perché c'è una legislazione molto restrittiva nella prescrizione di questi medicinali, ormai largamente utilizzati in tutti gli altri Paesi dell'occidente.
Dovremmo uscire da questo Medio Evo..ma per ora non se ne vede la luce

Buscopann


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Kurt Cobain però si è sparato
> (okay,* in preda alla depressione, che viene sicuramente amplificata dall'uso di droghe*)


:up: da alcuni tipi di droga.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema.
> non si diventa musicisti drogandosi se non c'è talento.


Assolutamente d'accordo. E pure sul supporto. Anche se ci sono artisti che hanno continuato ad esserlo smettendo di farsi, vedi Lou Reed ad esempio.


----------



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2011)

Fino agli anni 50/60 la droga era un fenomeno di elite, concesso a pochi ... poi si penso' di passarla a tutti (il popolino, la gente comune) per incrementare i guadagni e li scattarono le schifezze per aumentare il volume, piu' schifezze ci metti piu' soldi, naturalmente = morte certa.

I policiti  loro si che non corrono rischi, la consumano pura  :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fino agli anni 50/60 la droga era un fenomeno di elite, concesso a pochi ... poi si penso' di passarla a tutti (il popolino, la gente comune) per incrementare i guadagni e li scattarono le schifezze per aumentare il volume, piu' schifezze ci metti piu' soldi, naturalmente = morte certa.
> 
> I policiti  loro si che non corrono rischi, la consumano pura  :mrgreen:


:up: E sono in prima linea quando bisogna condannare chi si espone. Vedi la vicenda Morgan.


----------



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il principio attivo della marijuana (THC) è uno degli antidolorifici più potenti che esista. Negli Stati Uniti pure la FDA (l'agenzia del farmaco) ha dovuto capitolare di fronte alle evidenze scientifiche, tanto è vero che sotto la dichiarazione del paziente e la responsabilità del medico può venire prescritta in alcune forme tumorali oppure viene usata per la terapia di alcuni mal di testa refrattari a qualsiasi farmaco.
> In Italia l'ignoranza e l'ipocrisia che ruota attorno al mondo delle sostanze stupefacenti ci rende l'ultimo Paese di tutto l'Occidente nella prescrizione dei più potenti antidolorifici conosciuti: gli oppiacei. I malati di tumore che traggono beneficio solo dall'utilizzo di questi farmaci (es. morfina) spesso vengono lasciati soffrire (e marcire) nel letto dell'ospedale perché c'è una legislazione molto restrittiva nella prescrizione di questi medicinali, ormai largamente utilizzati in tutti gli altri Paesi dell'occidente.
> Dovremmo uscire da questo Medio Evo..ma per ora non se ne vede la luce
> 
> Buscopann



Concordo in toto :up:


Mi e' venuto in mente un film in cui si parla della canapa (cannabis) non solo come droga ... se lo trovo lo posto. ​


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il principio attivo della marijuana (THC) è uno degli antidolorifici più potenti che esista. Negli Stati Uniti pure la FDA (l'agenzia del farmaco) ha dovuto capitolare di fronte alle evidenze scientifiche, tanto è vero che sotto la dichiarazione del paziente e la responsabilità del medico può venire prescritta in alcune forme tumorali oppure viene usata per la terapia di alcuni mal di testa refrattari a qualsiasi farmaco.
> In Italia l'ignoranza e l'ipocrisia che ruota attorno al mondo delle sostanze stupefacenti ci rende l'ultimo Paese di tutto l'Occidente nella prescrizione dei più potenti antidolorifici conosciuti: gli oppiacei. I malati di tumore che traggono beneficio solo dall'utilizzo di questi farmaci (es. morfina) spesso vengono lasciati soffrire (e marcire) nel letto dell'ospedale perché c'è una legislazione molto restrittiva nella prescrizione di questi medicinali, ormai largamente utilizzati in tutti gli altri Paesi dell'occidente.
> Dovremmo uscire da questo *Medio Evo..*ma per ora non se ne vede la luce
> 
> Buscopann


questo è un discorso ben diverso e lontanissimo da quello discusso fino a qui:
  intervenire  uno stato di dolore è sacrosanto.
la luce dell'illuminismo è data dalla cultura e bellezza prodotti dalla piena salute del cervello che non ha nessun bisogno di alterarsi
anzi


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché non tutti i tossici hanno il talento diSyd Barret!! Risposta semplicissima. Servono entrambe le cose: talento e ispirazione artistica. Le droghe amplificano l'ispirazione artistica perché diluiscono i fattori inibitori della nostra razionalità.
> 
> Buscopann


 ma che caspita è l'ispirazione artistica??


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un discorso ben diverso e lontanissimo da quello discusso fino a qui:
> intervenire uno stato di dolore è sacrosanto.
> la luce dell'illuminismo è data dalla cultura e bellezza prodotti dalla piena salute del cervello che non ha nessun bisogno di alterarsi
> anzi


Infatti io sono assolutamente contrario all'uso di certe sostanze e ne riconosco la grande pericolosità, sia per l'individuo che per la società. Resto comunque dell'opinione che senza certe sostanze, alcuni artisti non avrebbero mai prodotto alcuni capolavori.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Infatti io sono assolutamente contrario all'uso di certe sostanze e ne riconosco la grande pericolosità, sia per l'individuo che per la società. Resto comunque dell'opinione che senza certe sostanze, alcuni artisti non avrebbero mai prodotto alcuni capolavori.
> 
> Buscopann


 sono in completo e pesante disaccordo.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che caspita è l'ispirazione artistica??


Da Wikipedia:
Con il termine *ispirazione* si intende una particolare eccitazione della mente, della fantasia o del sentimento che spinge un individuo a dar vita ad un'opera.
Per quanto riguarda le composizioni artistiche, l'ispirazione si riferisce ad una irrazionale ed incomprensibile esplosione di creatività. 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Da Wikipedia:
> Con il termine *ispirazione* si intende una particolare eccitazione della mente, della fantasia o del sentimento che spinge un individuo a dar vita ad un'opera.
> Per quanto riguarda le composizioni artistiche, l'ispirazione si riferisce ad una irrazionale ed incomprensibile esplosione di creatività.
> 
> Buscopann


hai detto tutto e niente e sicuramente nulla che giustifichi la tua affermazione secondo la quale la droga aiuta l'arte.
oltre a credere, come ho gia detto che gli artisti ne facciano spesso uso in quanto o fragili o sofferentemente "diversi" tengo a dire che dietro l'arte non c'è confusione (a parte alcuni casi) ma studio e tecnica .


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

e aggiungo che penso proprio il contrario di te:
senza droga avremmo goduto di altri capolavori di amedo modigliani..solo per dirne uno


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

E' un po' lungo, ma potrebbe essere interessante dare una breve lettura. Si tratta di un articolo scientifico di Luigi Pulvirenti pubblicato su NEUROSCIENZE.


Droga e creatività artistica:​verso una biochimica della creatività​
“È il mondo all’interno del tuo
animo che tu cerchi. Solo
all’interno di te esiste la realtà
che cerchi. Io non posso darti
nulla che non sia già all’interno
di te stesso. Io non posso aprirti
nessuna galleria di immagini,
solo il tuo animo. Tutto quel
che posso darti è l’opportunità,
l’impulso, la chiave. Posso
aiutarti a renderti il tuo mondo
visibile. Tutto lì”.​Herman Hesse,​
La creatività artistica è una delle più
alte manifestazioni delle capacità
cognitive dell’uomo. La relazione fra
sostanze in grado di modificare lo stato
di coscienza, la loro assunzione e
l’espressione della creatività è stata
quindi un argomento di grande
interesse nel corso dei secoli. L’interesse
nel dibattito sulla relazione fra droghe e
creatività artistica si è recentemente
rivitalizzato sulla base delle nuove
conoscenze degli effetti delle droghe su
specifiche strutture del sistema nervoso
centrale e delle relative interazioni a
livello molecolare.
In effetti l’uso di varie sostanze
psicoattive come mezzo per aumentare
la creatività artistica ha una lunga
storia. Alcune sculture ritrovate in
America Centrale fanno ritenere che
già nel​​​​1500 A.C. l’uso di funghi
allucinogeni da parte dell’artista era
considerato un mezzo per ricevere una
ispirazione divina e molti dei dipinti
rupestri delle prime popolazioni
indiane del Sud-Ovest degli Stati
Uniti sono state attribuite all’uso di
sostanze cosiddette psichedeliche. In
tempi a noi più vicini sono stati i poeti
romantici dell’inizio dell’Ottocento a
narrare per primi le loro esperienze
introspettive sotto l’influenza di varie
droghe e gli orientamenti di varie
correnti artistiche negli anni ’60 e ’70​
hanno portato alla ribalta l’uso delle
droghe e la loro influenza sulle
capacità artistiche e creative. Il grande
scrittore Aldous Huxley ha persino
sostenuto che l’arte del ventesimo
secolo sarà ricordata per l’impatto e le
conseguenze che su di essa hanno
avuto i farmaci allucinogeni.
L’interesse per la droghe come mezzo di
facilitazione delle capacità creative
dell’individuo deriva principalmente
dalla pletora di osservazioni da parte di
artisti che hanno percepito un
miglioramento nelle loro capacità
creative a seguito dell’uso di varie
droghe, fra cui la dietilamide dell’acido
lisergico (LSD), i cannabiniodi e varie
sostanze allucinogene di origine
naturale fra cui psilocibina e
mescalina. L’analisi oggettiva di queste
osservazioni soggettive non è però
facile ed è necessaria una attenta
analisi sistematica e controllata per
valutare se e come l’assunzione di
alcune sostanze rappresenti realmente
un mezzo per aumentare la creatività e
l’introspezione estetica e in che modo
questi elementi si riflettono sulla
qualità della produzione artistica.​*Droga e creatività artistica:
un’analisi sistematica​*Cercare di catturare gli sfuggenti
elementi che nel loro insieme
costituiscono un atto creativo è
sicuramente opera ardua. Una serie di
studi ha tuttavia cercato di affrontare il
problema da diverse prospettive
usando i mezzi della neuropsicologia.
Test psicometrici oggettivi di
valutazione fra i quali il test di
Rorschach, il test di creatività di
Purdue, il test di visualizzazione
oggettiva di Miller, il test delle figure
celate di Witkin, il test di associazione
verbale e il test di personalità
multifasico del Minnesota (MMPI)
sono stati adoperati in condizioni
sperimentali controllate su artisti
professionisti, soggetti con capacità
artistiche, e soggetti di controllo.
L’insieme di questi studi, svolto da
diversi gruppi di ricercatori nel corso
deli ultimi decenni, rappresenta un
primo ed importante tentativo di
caratterizzazione degli effetti delle
droghe, soprattutto farmaci con effetti
allucinogeni, su diverse componenti
dimensionali della creatività artistica.
Nonostante gli approcci molto diversi
fra loro una essenziale concordanza di
conclusioni è emersa dai risultati delle
diverse ricerche. Sorprendentemen​​​​​
*14​*un mezzo semplice ed aspecifico di
facilitazione della creatività artistica
non ha retto all’attento scrutinio
scientifico.
Il primo elemento di consenso è
costituito dall’osservazione che l’uso di
queste droghe, in genere LSD,
psilocibina, mescalina o cannabinoidi
dopo somministrazione acuta o
subcronica, produce una
intensificazione dei tratti preesistenti
di personalità e della capacità di
esperienza soggettiva estetica,
entrambi misurati dai test psicometrici,
ma ciò non si accompagna
direttamente ed automaticamente ad
un aumento o un miglioramento della
produtività artistica. Infatti nelle
ricerche nelle quali l’opera degli artisti
è stata valutata in maniera oggettiva,
nonostante l’esperienza soggettiva
degli artisti, i critici d’arte di
riferimento hanno in genere
considerato la qualità della produzione
degli artisti simile all’opera svolta in
assenza di droga. Analogamente, gli
studi psicometrici che hanno
analizzato scale specifiche di
valutazione della performance creativa
(test di associazione remota, di
immaginazione, di originalità e di
pensiero divergente) non hanno
riscontrato differenze prima e dopo
esposizione a droga.
In questo senso l’esperienza
farmacologica sembra rimanere un
fenomeno passivo, mentre l’atto creativo
è una esperienza attiva che non sembra
essere direttamente ed automaticamente
influenzata dalla droga.
É molto interessante, invece
l’osservazione degli effetti di farmaci,
come l’LSD, di indurre un’aumentata
capacità di risoluzione creativa di
problemi complessi. Ciò si verifica
tuttavia soltanto in condizioni
fortemente strutturate, cioè a seguito di
una procedura preparatoria
psicodinamica e in un ambiente
psicosociale fortemente orientato verso il
test in questione. Queso è anche in
accordo con prove aneddotiche di
aumento indotto da LSD della capacità
di superare in maniera creativa alcune
specifiche difficoltà tecniche professionali
da parte di architetti, generali o scienziati.
Queste ricerche sembrano quindi avere
identificato gli elementi essenziali che
influenzano gli effetti dell’esposizione a
LSD, psilocibina o mescalina. In
particolare sono il contesto ambientale
e psicodinamico, la preparazione e le
aspettative del soggetto e la
preesistente personalità a
rappresentare le variabili principali che
determinano l’effetto dei questi
farmaci. Quindi nonostante una forte
sensazione oggettiva di creatività
accompagni invariabilmente le
esperienze farmacologiche, questa non
si riflette in un generale effettivo
miglioramento delle capacità artisticocreative
del soggetto.
Tuttavia se questi farmaci vengono
assunti da un soggetto dotato di
preesistenti particolari doti artistiche,
allora lo stato di alterata percezione
della realtà può generare una inusuale
esperienza estetico-introspettiva. Le
esperienze sensoriali dell’artista sotto
l’effetto di LSD o sostanze simili,
infatti, combinate con il preesistente
substrato cognitivo-emotivo sono in
grado di generare insolite immagini
che l’artista e solo l’artista puo’
occasionalmente, quindi non
invariabilmente, trasformare in un
prodotto di notevole valore esteticoartistico.
L’importanza delle ricerche condotte
nel corso degli ultimi decenni è quindi
di avere fornito prove sperimentali
controllate che mettono in dubbio la
potenziale capacità di questi composti
di aumentare direttamente ed
automaticamente la creatività artistica
in maniera aspecifica, vale a dire in
tutti i soggetti e in tutte le condizioni
ambientali e psicodinamiche.
L’alterazione dei meccanismi cognitivi
di elaborazione dell’informazione
prodotta dall’esposizone alla droga,
invece, sembra facilitare
specificamente alcune componenti
della creatività che, occasionalmente,
sia in alcune categorie di soggetti cui è
richiesta una creativa risoluzione di
problemi sia nell’artista può condurre a
migliori performance.​*Droga, cervello e creatività​*Il cammino verso l’analisi scientifica
della creatività pone immediatamente
il quesito dei substrati neuronali della
creatività stessa. In che modo la
conoscenza dei meccanismi molecolari
dell’azione delle droghe può spiegarci
le modalità attraverso cui queste
esercitano i loro effetti sulle capacità
artistiche e creative seppur nei limiti
che le ricerche ci hanno indicato?
La maggior parte delle conoscenze sul
meccanismo d’azione dei farmaci
d’abuso proviene da ricerche
nell’animale da esperimento. Infatti sia
piccoli roditori che specie a noi più​MTD -​​​​_It J Addict _24 - Settembre 1999​
Edvard Munch -​​​​_Il Grido _Ernest Hemingway​
L. Pulvirenti -​​​​Droga e creatività artistica​
*15​*vicine come i primati hanno un
comportamento di ricerca della droga e
un pattern di consumo analoghi a
quello della nostra specie. Ciò indica
che esiste sicuramente un substrato
neuronale che alcune classi
farmacologiche di sostanze, i farmaci
da abuso, sono in grado di modificare e
il cui risultato è la focalizzazione
dell’attività dell’individuo verso la
ricerca della droga, con conseguente
perdita di controllo sull’uso,
manifestazione cardine della
tossicodipendenza. Tuttavia, le aree
cerebrali e le componenti
neurochimiche che portano all’abuso
sono probabilmente distinte dal
substrato anatomo-funzionale
coinvolto nella creatività e sul quale le
droghe sembrano avere un effetto. E
purtroppo in questo senso la ricerca
nell’animale da esperimento non ci è
d’aiuto in quanto le capacità creative
sono proprie della specie umana e non
sono mai state caratterizzate
nell’animale chiare manifestazioni di
comportamenti, anche specie-specifici,
assimilabili alla creatività artistica.
Un aiuto importante ci viene fornito
invece dall’indagine psichiatrica. Esiste
infatti l’ipotesi che vi sia un legame fra
creatività artistica e malattia mentale.
Poiché sono state avanzate alcune
ipotesi sulle basi neurochimiche delle
malattie psichiatriche associate alla
cretività artistica e poiché conosciamo
gli effetti delle droghe sul decorso
clinico di queste patologie, allora è
realistico ritenere che la malattia
mentale possa costituire un mezzo per
fornire indicazioni ed ipotesi di lavoro
sulle modalità attraverso cui le droghe
influenzano la creatività.
Da Aristotele ai nostri tempi passando
attraverso Shakespeare l’idea che l’arte
fosse invariabilmente associata al genio
e alla malattia mentale ha pervaso e
affascinato la credenza popolare.
Sicuramente molti personaggi illustri
della storia dell’arte compresi Van
Gogh, Ciaikovski, Hemingway, V.
Wolf e C. Bronte, ritenuti essere affetti
da gravi malattie psichiatriche, hanno
corroborato questa ipotesi. Sebbene
anche in questo caso una recente
indagine scientifica sistematica ha
portato alla luce che esiste forse solo
una debole associazione fra malattia
psichiatrica e creatività artistica, ciò
nonostante, la conoscenza della natura
di alcune sindromi psichiatriche
associate ad un aumento della
creatività artistica ha fornito
importanti informazioni per successive
indagini.
A questo proposito è eloquente
l’esempio delle sindromi maniacodepressive
o delle sindromi
ipomaniacali, durante il corso delle
quali un aumento della produttività in
alcuni individui è stato chiaramente
dimostrato. Alcune forme di
schizofrenia sono anch’esse state
associate ad una prolifica attività
artistica. Diventa allora rilevante
l’osservazione che specifiche sostanze
d’abuso fra cui LSD, i cannabinoidi,
l’amfetamina ed alcuni derivati (ad
esempio, l’ecstasy), oltre ad aumentare
la creatività artistica in alcuni individui
in particolari condizioni, come abbiamo
discusso, sono anche dei potenti fattori
precipitanti le sindromi psichiatriche
associate alla creatività. È quindi
possibile che un substrato comune possa
legare queste droghe, i loro effetti su
alcune malattie psichiatriche, la
malattia stessa e la creatività artistica.
Quali siano le molecole coinvolte non è
purtroppo possibile affermarlo. Tuttavia
l’osservazione che l’amfetamina sia un
potente stimolatore dei sistemi
noradrenergici e dopaminergici sia a
livello della corteccia cerebrale che a
livello del sistema limbico
dell’affettività, che l’ecstasy possieda
oltre agli effetti stimolanti anche un
effetto neurotossico sui neuroni
serotoninergici e che l’LSD modifichi
significativamente la neurotrasmissione
serotoninergica indica che l’azione di
queste droghe sui sistemi
monoaminergici potrebbe svolgere un
ruolo di rilievo. Questa osservazione è
corroborata dall’ipotesi che disfunzioni
dei sistemi dopaminergici,
serotoninergici e noradrenergici siano
alla base delle complesse manifestazioni
patologiche, comprese le manifestazioni
cognitive, di schizofrenia, mania e
depressione.
In definitiva l’attento scrutinio cui la
comunità scientifica ha sottoposto
recentemente le credenze popolari
dell’influsso delle droghe sulla
creatività artistica e dei rapporti fra
creatività artistica e malattia mentale
ha contribuito a confutare che la
creatività artistica sia invariabilmente
influenzata da droga o da malattia
mentale. Invece è proprio il
restringimento dell’analisi a specifiche,
selettive e limitate interazioni fra
droga e creatività oppure fra malattia
mentale e creatività che potrà forse in
futuro gettare le basi per una analisi
scientifica rigorosa della basi neuronali
e della biochimica della creatività
artistica.​* 
*


----------



## oceansize (11 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io credo di aver provato tutte le droghe che esistono. Anche l'eroina, anche se non me la sono mai iniettata ma l'ho solo tirata. Ho tirato coca, mi sono fatta di exstasy, trip, acidi, funghi allucinogeni, anfetamine, erba, haschish, oppio...
> 
> *Sono ancora viva, grazie al cielo*. E sono fuori. Pulita da almeno 13 anni.
> 
> Ma non lo paragonerei al miglior orgasmo del mondo


 potrei averlo scritto io, a parte l'eroina.
a volte con i miei amici ricordando il passato ci rallegriamo e stupiamo di come siamo ancora vivi, date tutte le stronzate fatte sotto l'effetto di droghe e alcool.
ho vissuto esperienze uniche, molto belle e molto brutte.
sinceramente se tornassi indietro non so se riproverei.

però c'è da dire che sotto l'effetto di alcune droghe ho prodotto cose molto ispirate, che fossero racconti, disegni, musiche.
si entra (almeno per me era così) in uno stato alterato dove tutto è più chiaro.
sembrava esserci un canale diretto tra la mano e il cervello e nel prodotto questo si vedeva.
nn è facile da spiegare, però questo aspetto della droga l'ho provato solo in momenti in cui mi sentivo davvero ispirata. da un'emozione o da un evento o da qualcosa che avevo visto o sentito.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> *si entra* (almeno per me era così) *in uno stato alterato dove tutto è più chiaro.*
> sembrava esserci un canale diretto tra la mano e il cervello e nel prodotto questo si vedeva.
> nn è facile da spiegare, però questo aspetto della droga l'ho provato solo in momenti in cui mi sentivo davvero ispirata. da un'emozione o da un evento o da qualcosa che avevo visto o sentito.


E' che identifichiamo il sentire con la nostra mente. Mentre è proprio la mente che ci impedisce di accedere al senso di unità.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> potrei averlo scritto io, a parte l'eroina.
> a volte con i miei amici ricordando il passato ci rallegriamo e stupiamo di come siamo ancora vivi, date tutte le stronzate fatte sotto l'effetto di droghe e alcool.
> ho vissuto esperienze uniche, molto belle e molto brutte.
> sinceramente se tornassi indietro non so se riproverei.
> ...


E' esattamente quello che dice la ricerca che ho postato. Quando l'artista non è particolarmente ispirato le sue produzioni non sembrano essere influenzate dall'uso di sostanze. Quando p'erò l'artista si trovava in un particolare momento di ispirazione le produzioni erano molto diverse a seconda del fatto che usasse o meno qualche sostanza. Sembra che le droghe no0n creino confusione nell'artista, anzi. Amplificano, in maniera più chiara, la sua visione della realtà e le sue emozioni.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che dice la ricerca che ho postato. Quando l'artista non è particolarmente ispirato le sue produzioni non sembrano essere influenzate dall'uso di sostanze. Quando p'erò l'artista si trovava in un particolare momento di ispirazione le produzioni erano molto diverse a seconda del fatto che usasse o meno qualche sostanza. Sembra che le droghe no0n creino confusione nell'artista, anzi. *Amplificano, in maniera più chiara, la sua visione della realtà e le sue emozioni.*
> 
> Buscopann


 è a dir poco semplicistico.
di quale arte e quali droghe parliamo...?
l'unica cosa che rimane sicura è che con la droga gli artisti li abbiamo persi .


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è a dir poco semplicistico.
> di quale arte e quali droghe parliamo...?
> l'unica cosa che rimane sicura è che con la droga gli artisti li abbiamo persi .


Perché etichetti come "semplicistico" ciò che alcuni seri studi hanno cercato di dimostrare. Si potrebbe forse affermare che non si possono trarre conclusioni definitive dai lavori scientifici svolti fino ad oggi, ma definire semplicistiche le conclusioni delle ricerche scientifiche mi sembra che sia una mancanza di rispetto per il lavoro degli altri (anche perché per esprimersi in tale maniera bisognerebbe avere certe competenze che nè io, nè te abbiamo in tale ambito, ma sappiamo che la superbia non ti fa difetto  ).
In ogni caso, per tua conoscenza, la maggior parte dei lavori scientifici si è sempre focalizzata sull'LSD e i suoi derivati. Per la cronaca, le conclusioni a cui prima mi riferivo sono state ottenute anche in altri ambiti. Ingengneri, architetti o semplici lavoratori in svariati campi, venivano messi in un gruppo di lavoro per cercare di risolvere un problema. Quando non ne venivano a capo, veniva somministrato a tutti i soggetti del gruppo l'LSD. Dopo un po' di tempo, sotto gli effetti allucinogeni dell'acido (tra risate, goliardate e comportamenti al limite dell'assurdo), il gruppo di lavoro riusciva regolarmente a venire a capo del problema.
Questo effetto dell'LSD ha incuriosito molto ricercatori e farmacologici, tanto è vero che spesso si è cercato di cavalcarlo per ovvi motivi. Non è ancora completamente chiaro quali sia l'azione dell'acido lisergico a livello del Sistema Nervoso Centrale, ma pare che sia in grado di stimolare alcune aree cerebrali deputate all'elaborazione e all'integrazione delle informazioni provenienti dall'ambiente esterno. In poche parole: il problema viene preso in considerazione da altri punti di vista e questo ne facilita enormemente la soluzione.
L'LSD quindi crea confusione da un lato (soprattutto per quello che riguardo il controllo del nostro corpo e delle nostre reazioni, oltre a dare allucinazioni), ma permette di vedere molto più chiaramente la realtà dall'altro. Questa azione sarebbe alla base di molte composizione artistiche particolarmente ispirate di soggetti che ne hanno fatto uso. 
Ovviamente questa è una conclusione del tutto soggettiva e chiaramente opinabile. Alcune ricerche scientifiche però danno risultati che vanno in questa direzione.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché etichetti come "semplicistico" ciò che alcuni seri studi hanno cercato di dimostrare. Si potrebbe forse affermare che non si possono trarre conclusioni definitive dai lavori scientifici svolti fino ad oggi, ma definire semplicistiche le conclusioni delle ricerche scientifiche mi sembra che sia una mancanza di rispetto per il lavoro degli altri (anche perché per esprimersi in tale maniera bisognerebbe avere certe competenze che nè io, nè te abbiamo in tale ambito, ma sappiamo che la superbia non ti fa difetto  ).
> In ogni caso, per tua conoscenza, la maggior parte dei lavori scientifici si è sempre focalizzata sull'LSD e i suoi derivati.* Per la cronaca, le conclusioni a cui prima mi riferivo sono state ottenute anche in altri ambiti. Ingengneri, architetti o semplici lavoratori in svariati campi, venivano messi in un gruppo di lavoro per cercare di risolvere un problema. Quando non ne venivano a capo, veniva somministrato a tutti i soggetti del gruppo l'LSD. Dopo un po' di tempo, sotto gli effetti allucinogeni dell'acido (tra risate, goliardate e comportamenti al limite dell'assurdo), il gruppo di lavoro riusciva regolarmente a venire a capo del problema.*
> Questo effetto dell'LSD ha incuriosito molto ricercatori e farmacologici, tanto è vero che spesso si è cercato di cavalcarlo per ovvi motivi. Non è ancora completamente chiaro quali sia l'azione dell'acido lisergico a livello del Sistema Nervoso Centrale, ma pare che sia in grado di stimolare alcune aree cerebrali deputate all'elaborazione e all'integrazione delle informazioni provenienti dall'ambiente esterno. In poche parole: il problema viene preso in considerazione da altri punti di vista e questo ne facilita enormemente la soluzione.
> L'LSD quindi crea confusione da un lato (soprattutto per quello che riguardo il controllo del nostro corpo e delle nostre reazioni, oltre a dare allucinazioni), ma permette di vedere molto più chiaramente la realtà dall'altro. Questa azione sarebbe alla base di molte composizione artistiche particolarmente ispirate di soggetti che ne hanno fatto uso.
> ...


 continui a riferirti a cose che non c'entrano nulla con l'arte e chiaramente rimaniamo su questi due punti opposti di vedere le cose :
gli artisti , per me, si drogano per sopportare la vita, non per migliorare le loro performances .
d'altronde quale fallimento sarebbe pensare di aver bisogno di stravolgersi per esprimere quella che dovrebbe essere l'espressione di una profonda interiorità?


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> continui a riferirti a cose che non c'entrano nulla con l'arte e chiaramente rimaniamo su questi due punti opposti di vedere le cose :
> gli artisti , per me, si drogano per sopportare la vita, non per migliorare le loro performances .
> d'altronde quale fallimento sarebbe pensare di aver bisogno di stravolgersi per esprimere quella che dovrebbe essere l'espressione di una profonda interiorità?


Nessun artista sio è mai drogato per migliorare le sue performances. I moptivi che lo spingono a drogarsi sono spesso la diretta conseguenza di quello che hai scritto o semplicemente perché ci prova gusto. Il miglioramento delle sue composizioni è al limite solo una conseguenza.
Non esiste il doping nell'arte. su questo siamo d'accordo

Buscopann


----------



## aristocat (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che caspita è l'ispirazione artistica??


Bella domanda. Cos'e il talento, cos'è l'ispirazione artistica?

Potremmo dare infinite definizioni dei due concetti; resta il dato di fatto che nella nostra (ricchissima) lingua italiana, quindi nella nostra cultura, a un certo punto sono state coniate queste due distinte espressioni. Qualcuno ha sentito il bisogno di dare un nome diverso a due realtà che si sentivano differenti. 

E non per caso. Secondo me.

Detto questo, trovo che il talento sta all'ispirazione artistica come il "potenziale" sta alla "concretizzazione" (del... Sublime artistico, diciamo).

Il _come_, poi, si arrivi a questa "concretizzazione", è un altro problema, un altro paio di maniche... le vie sono infinite e anche lo stato di esaltazione dei sensi prodotto da droghe (imho) può essere una - ma non l'unica - delle modalità per arrivare a questo "Sublime".

Come definizione è accettabile? 
ditemi voi...:sonar:


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Cos'e il talento, cos'è l'ispirazione artistica?
> 
> Potremmo dare infinite definizioni dei due concetti; resta il dato di fatto che nella nostra (ricchissima) lingua italiana, quindi nella nostra cultura, a un certo punto sono state coniate queste due distinte espressioni. Qualcuno ha sentito il bisogno di dare un nome diverso a due realtà che si sentivano differenti.
> 
> ...


Hai detto in 30 parole o poco più quello che io non sono riuscito a dire in 50 post!
Applausi..Anzi...di più..parto con la Ola!
:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Parlare di una droga o comunque di una sostanza psicotropa che quindi amplifichi i sensi ed alcuni meccanismi intellettivo/cognitivi che però non abbia effetti collaterali è una contraddizione in termini.
> Il cervello, ma non solo, pure la componente emotiva della personalità, sono già normalmente segnate in profondità dalle esperienze di tutti i giorni, quindi sarebbero ulteriormente "ferite" da esperienze estreme quali quelle date dalle droghe. La droga non ha solo un effetto fisico, intendo, ma pure emotivo, quindi provare certe sensazioni, e peggio ancora con la convinzione che esse siano innocue, porterebbero sicuramente degli effetti emotivi di un certo peso.
> Ma porca zozza! Ma imparare ad usare il cervello per quello che è no?!?!?!?!?!
> Usiamo normalmente una parte irrisoria delle nostre facoltà intellettuali, e potremmo imparare a fare molto di più senza bisogno di porcherie.
> ...


Contraccambio l'appoggio e lo spingimento pomeridiano...

ale'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Cos'e il talento, cos'è l'ispirazione artistica?
> 
> Potremmo dare infinite definizioni dei due concetti; resta il dato di fatto che nella nostra (ricchissima) lingua italiana, quindi nella nostra cultura, a un certo punto sono state coniate queste due distinte espressioni. Qualcuno ha sentito il bisogno di dare un nome diverso a due realtà che si sentivano differenti.
> 
> ...


Minghia ve'.....per me sei sprecata per questo forum...fai paura...che te sei fumata?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Cos'e il talento, cos'è l'ispirazione artistica?
> 
> Potremmo dare infinite definizioni dei due concetti; resta il dato di fatto che nella nostra (ricchissima) lingua italiana, quindi nella nostra cultura, a un certo punto sono state coniate queste due distinte espressioni. Qualcuno ha sentito il bisogno di dare un nome diverso a due realtà che si sentivano differenti.
> 
> ...


 il sublime.
di solito l'ispirazione è chiamata "attimo di genio", "soffio divino" e altre cose di questo tipo;
nella mia personale interpretazione tutto è molto più concreto e razionale e legato alle capacità tecniche talentuose dell'autore dell'opera.
primis c'è lui con il bagaglio cuore-cervello-capacità...dopodiché esso può servirsi di qualsiasi fonte ispirativa effettiva o di  "carburante  che eccita i suoi sensi , magari ad effetto placebo  ...potrebbero pure essere caramelle al miele...
ma l'arte sarà sempre espressione della sua interiorità specifica comunicata attraverso il mezzo: pennello, penna, strumento....
ammettiamo che un pittore  assumendo droga veda colori fantastici e cerchi di riprodurli..bene, nel caso riesca a farlo sarà grazie alle sue capacità tecniche e sensibili , la sostanza stupefacente sarà stato solo uno dei tanti momenti del quotidiano che è riuscito ad interpretare.esattamente come quando si troverà davanti ad un mare in tempesta traendone emozioni .
zzzzzzz vi vedo eh?:singleeye:


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Gennaio 2011)

Senza star li a farsi tante pippe:

L'arte è prevalentemente la stimolazione dei sensi attraverso immagini e/o forme e/o suoni e/o parole.
La stimolazione dei sensi genera diversi tipi di emotività.
Le droghe stimolano i sensi, ergo mettono alcuni (solo alcuni) nelle condizioni di produrre opere che a loro volta generano particolari emozioni.

Niente di trascendentale (o trasaleuntizio), mistico od in altro modo mirabolante.
Pura meccanica. Ecco perchè alcuni artisti sotto l'effetto di droghe hanno creato opere che hanno segnato emotivamente il pubblico.
Perossido di azoto.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> nn è facile da spiegare, però questo aspetto della droga l'ho provato solo in momenti in cui mi sentivo davvero ispirata. da un'emozione o da un evento o da qualcosa che avevo visto o sentito.


Set e Setting, sono due aspetti fondamentali sui quali si è basata la ricerca di Leary e dei suoi colleghi nello studio dell LSD.

_setting_ (le aspettative di chi si accinge a prendere una droga) e _set_ (l'ambiente e la situazione in cui si trova chi si accinge a prendere una droga).


----------



## Anna A (12 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> il talento è una cosa. L'ispirazione artistica un altro paio di maniche. Il malessere esistenziale, la sofferenza, la vita sregolata sono tutte cose che spesso caratterizzano un grande artista. Allora c'era il vino..oggi le droghe..*Senza di quelle i Pink Floyd sarebbero passati alla storia come dei discreti musicisti..Infatti quando hanno smesso di farsi...si sono sciolti.*
> 
> Buscopann


discreti musicisti?
è ora di sfatare questa idea. i pink sono stati, al pari dei rolling stones, il meglio della musica rock sotto tutti i punti di vista e non credo dipenda dal fatto che assumessero droghe, perché se sei fatto "sbandi" e stop. questo per dire che molto spesso erano leggende create ad arte per creare quell'alone di dannato intorno ai rochettari del periodo. 
non che fossero pulitissimi, e si sa, ma nemmeno disintegrati come volevano farci credere...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> il talento è una cosa. L'ispirazione artistica un altro paio di maniche. Il malessere esistenziale, la sofferenza, la vita sregolata sono tutte cose che spesso caratterizzano un grande artista. Allora c'era il vino..oggi le droghe..Senza di quelle i Pink Floyd sarebbero passati alla storia come dei discreti musicisti..Infatti quando hanno smesso di farsi...si sono sciolti.
> 
> Buscopann


Verissimo Buscopann...
Direi forse che certi stadi onirici...aiutino l'ispirazione inconscia a diventar conscia. 
Per esempio...uno sregolato era Beethoven, il quale immergeva la testa nell'acqua gelida per farsi passare le sbornie...Max Reger idem.
Ci sono musicisti che hanno avuto un rapporto molto stretto con il loro inconscio, e quello che l'ha avuto più profondo è stato Mahler. Vi è un bellissimo libro scritto dalla moglie edito dal saggiatore, in cui lei spiega quanto fosse difficile vivere accanto ad un uomo del genere, il quale per scherno e sfida andò da Freud a farsi psicanalizzare e ne uscìì ancora più nevrotico e depresso, dilaniato dai suoi atavici sensi di colpa.
Penso che tutta la sua musica, sia la rappresentazione del suo inconscio...adoro questo musicista, perchè la sua musica è un diario intimo. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ_hVwsrqvA

"Dopo aver abbozzato il primo tempo, Mahler era sceso dal bosco e aveva detto: "Ho tentato di fissare il tuo carattere in un tema- non so se mi è riuscito. Ma mi devi lasciar fare." E' il grande tema pieno di slancio del primo tempo. Nel terzo tempo descrive i giochi senza ritmo delle bambine che corrono traballando nella rena. E spaventoso: le voci infantili diventano sempre più tragiche, e alla fine non resta che una vocina lamentosa che va spegnendosi. Nell'ultimo tempo descrive se stesso e la sua fine o, come ha detto più tardi, quella del suo eroe. " L'eroe che viene colpito tre volte dal destino, il terzo colpo lo abbatte, come un albero. Nessun'opera gli è sgorgata tanto direttamente dal cuore come questa. 

Il passo con il colpo del destino, in cui fece realizzare un martello di legno assieme ai piatti...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DEdq2WdFnU&feature=related

e questo è l'attacco del finale della sesta...in cui appunto esce dalla profondità qualcosa di così torbido e malato...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1VORh7IrJA&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> discreti musicisti?
> è ora di sfatare questa idea. i pink sono stati, al pari dei rolling stones, il meglio della musica rock sotto tutti i punti di vista e non credo dipenda dal fatto che assumessero droghe, perché se sei fatto "sbandi" e stop. questo per dire che molto spesso erano leggende create ad arte per creare quell'alone di dannato intorno ai rochettari del periodo.
> non che fossero pulitissimi, e si sa, ma nemmeno disintegrati come volevano farci credere...


Dipende da questi fattori.
1) Non erano musicisti improvvisati, ma studiati.
2) Avevano un sacco di buone idee musicali, molto musicali
3) Avevano una precisa idea estetica

Penso che il binomio droga e rock, sia più che altro legato, allo stress massacrante, emotivo che fare quello che loro hanno fatto comporta. La musica era ed è la droga, casso. 
Per esempio Anna...quando suono sta roba qua...non mi bagno solo di sudore eh? Si raggiungo stadi di esaltazione tale...che ehm...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSGUkvIHXLw

cavoli te lo dico...io insomma...la argherich ha sempre suonato come un demone invasato...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl9MvizSf78


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> discreti musicisti?
> è ora di sfatare questa idea. i pink sono stati, al pari dei rolling stones, il meglio della musica rock sotto tutti i punti di vista e non credo dipenda dal fatto che assumessero droghe, perché se sei fatto "sbandi" e stop. questo per dire che molto spesso erano leggende create ad arte per creare quell'alone di dannato intorno ai rochettari del periodo.
> non che fossero pulitissimi, e si sa, ma nemmeno disintegrati come volevano farci credere...


Guarda Anna...questa te la dedico...per me la più alta interpretazione di questo concerto....cosa non sono le donne...XD...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUkSqqwU1LU&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Gennaio 2011)

Comprendo la passione per le droghe, ma dobbiamo per forza drogarci di off topic e musica anche in questa discussione?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Comprendo la passione per le droghe, ma dobbiamo per forza drogarci di off topic e musica anche in questa discussione?


Appunto si stava parlando di grandi artisti che hanno fatto uso di droghe, e non si capisce bene se è per curare l'ispirazione artistica o rendere di più...
Perchè tubarao è curioso delle droghe...
Oppure poi si sta disquisendo sul problema che le droghe hanno poi fottuto i grandi artisti.
Ma capisco le tue ragioni eh?
Hai ragione!


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Comprendo la passione per le droghe, ma dobbiamo per forza drogarci di off topic e musica anche in questa discussione?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UalkidB1DRM


:mexican:​


----------



## Anna A (12 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda Anna...questa te la dedico...per me la più alta interpretazione di questo concerto....cosa non sono le donne...XD...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUkSqqwU1LU&feature=related


la dedica me la prendo tutta e ti ringrazio.
tornando al discorso musicisti: il talento o c'è o non c'è. non si può comprare.
diverso è il discorso "ispirazione", perchè è successo più volte che da una sbornia pazzesca uscissero versi straordinari, vedi bukowski.
"passai accanto a duecento persone e non riuscii a vedere un solo essere umano."


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2011)

a dirla tutta a me indigna il fatto che troppo spesso s'inneggi all'artista dannato quando  dietro alla maggior parte delle opere c'è talento, sudore  e fatica.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> la dedica me la prendo tutta e ti ringrazio.
> tornando al discorso musicisti: il talento o c'è o non c'è. non si può comprare.
> diverso è il discorso "ispirazione", perchè è successo più volte che da una sbornia pazzesca uscissero versi straordinari, vedi bukowski.
> "passai accanto a duecento persone e non riuscii a vedere un solo essere umano."


Sono persuaso che le droghe aiutino appunto a farci entrare nella parte nascosta di noi stessi...quella rimossa, quella latente...oppure che aiutino i nostri neuroni a percepire la realtà in quella forma così distorta...per esempio c'è un punto preciso appena dopo l'orgasmo che io odo di quelle musiche, o ho visioni, o parole che mi strombazzano nel cervello che se fossi capace di fissarle...chissà che cosa non ne nascerebbe...
L'uso di droghe è un'altra cosa che antropologicamente gli uomini hanno sempre fatto eh?


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a dirla tutta a me indigna il fatto che troppo spesso s'inneggi all'artista dannato *quando  dietro alla maggior parte delle opere c'è talento, sudore  e fatica*.


Fontana escluso? allora sarei propenso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a dirla tutta a me indigna il fatto che troppo spesso s'inneggi all'artista dannato quando  dietro alla maggior parte delle opere c'è talento, sudore  e fatica.


Vero...ma questo non si vede eh? Non si conosce non si sa...
E non si deve sapere...quel rapporto strano con la materia...con una tela vuota...con il segno, con il colore...


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Fontana escluso? allora sarei propenso...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 non fare così, chippy


----------



## Buscopann (12 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> discreti musicisti?
> è ora di sfatare questa idea. i pink sono stati, al pari dei rolling stones, il meglio della musica rock sotto tutti i punti di vista e non credo dipenda dal fatto che assumessero droghe, perché se sei fatto "sbandi" e stop. questo per dire che molto spesso erano leggende create ad arte per creare quell'alone di dannato intorno ai rochettari del periodo.
> non che fossero pulitissimi, e si sa, ma nemmeno disintegrati come volevano farci credere...


"Discreti musicisti" era ovviamente un modo ironico per far capire la differenza tra l'artista semplicemente talentuoso e quello che, oltre al talento, ha dalla sua anche una particolare ispirazione artistica. Perché uno come Battisti, che ha scritto per anni melodie meravigliose, a un certo punto ha partorito solo boiate? Aveva perso il talento? Macché..quello è innato..quello è eterno...Aveva perso l'ispirazione artistica. Perché si sono sciolti i Pink Floyd? Perché si erano rotti le balle ovviamente. Ma quando uno si rompe le balle è perché non ha più nulla da dire..Non è più ispirato. Nonostante il talento rimanga intatto.
Battisti e tantissimi altri artisti non hanno mai avuto bisogno di nulla per comporre pezzi meravigliosi. Sono però altrettanto numerosi gli artisti in cui l'uso di droghe amplificava l'ispirazione artistica e questo è stato dimostrato dalle ricerche scientifiche che sono state condotte con l'LSD in alcuni soggetti ( tra cui quella che ho postato in precedenza). Questa non è affatto una regola, ma è evidente che sulla produzione artistica di alcuni soggetti alcool e droghe non sono stati affatto devastanti, anzi direi quasi l'opposto. Ovviamente, l'effetto collaterale è stato quello che queste sostanze hanno devastato (spesso velocemente) le loro vite.

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> "Discreti musicisti" era ovviamente un modo ironico per far capire la differenza tra l'artista semplicemente talentuoso e quello che, oltre al talento, ha dalla sua anche una particolare ispirazione artistica. Perché uno come Battisti, che ha scritto per anni melodie meravigliose, a un certo punto ha partorito solo boiate? Aveva perso il talento? Macché..quello è innato..quello è eterno...Aveva perso l'ispirazione artistica. Perché si sono sciolti i Pink Floyd? Perché si erano rotti le balle ovviamente. Ma quando uno si rompe le balle è perché non ha più nulla da dire..Non è più ispirato. Nonostante il talento rimanga intatto.
> Battisti e tantissimi altri artisti non hanno mai avuto bisogno di nulla per comporre pezzi meravigliosi. Sono però altrettanto numerosi gli artisti in cui l'uso di droghe amplificava l'ispirazione artistica e questo è stato dimostrato dalle ricerche scientifiche che sono state condotte con l'LSD in alcuni soggetti ( tra cui quella che ho postato in precedenza). Questa non è affatto una regola, ma è evidente che sulla produzione artistica di alcuni soggetti alcool e droghe non sono stati affatto devastanti, anzi direi quasi l'opposto. Ovviamente, l'effetto collaterale è stato quello che queste sostanze hanno devastato (spesso velocemente) le loro vite.
> 
> Buscopann


Battisti mi sembra un caso a parte....

si stanco' di dover tributare il suo successo a Mogol come diceva la vulgata e per mania di grandezza si auto-convinse che anche senza di lui sarebbe stato lo stesso grande...

che strunz...:mrgreen:...me pare Lennon e Yoko Ono...:mrgreen:

ma Panella si e' saputo poi da quale clinica psichiatrica era scappato?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (13 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> "Discreti musicisti" era ovviamente un modo ironico per far capire la differenza tra l'artista semplicemente talentuoso e quello che, oltre al talento, ha dalla sua anche una particolare ispirazione artistica. Perché uno come Battisti, che ha scritto per anni melodie meravigliose, a un certo punto ha partorito solo boiate? Aveva perso il talento? Macché..quello è innato..quello è eterno...Aveva perso l'ispirazione artistica. Perché si sono sciolti i Pink Floyd? Perché si erano rotti le balle ovviamente. Ma quando uno si rompe le balle è perché non ha più nulla da dire..Non è più ispirato. Nonostante il talento rimanga intatto.
> Battisti e tantissimi altri artisti non hanno mai avuto bisogno di nulla per comporre pezzi meravigliosi. Sono però altrettanto numerosi gli artisti in cui l'uso di droghe amplificava l'ispirazione artistica e questo è stato dimostrato dalle ricerche scientifiche che sono state condotte con l'LSD in alcuni soggetti ( tra cui quella che ho postato in precedenza). Questa non è affatto una regola, ma è evidente che sulla produzione artistica di alcuni soggetti alcool e droghe non sono stati affatto devastanti, anzi direi quasi l'opposto. Ovviamente, l'effetto collaterale è stato quello che queste sostanze hanno devastato (spesso velocemente) le loro vite.
> 
> Buscopann


perchè sopravvivono solo i più forti. la droga opera una selezione naturale come avveniva in passato quando non c'erano le vaccinazioni. chi sopravviveva era forte di suo. inutile che ti dica quanti sono sopravvissuti nonostante le massicce dosi di eroina che si sono sparati in vena... ma ce ne sono a iosa.
poi, per favore.. battisti che ci azzecca in questo contesto?


----------



## Anna A (13 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Battisti mi sembra un caso a parte....
> 
> si stanco' di dover tributare il suo successo a Mogol come diceva la vulgata e per mania di grandezza si auto-convinse che anche senza di lui sarebbe stato lo stesso grande...
> 
> ...


perché mario capanna?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché mario capanna?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Capanna era un bel ragazzo a quei tempi









io ci trovo una grande somiglianza con Guccini









:singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> perchè sopravvivono solo i più forti. la droga opera una selezione naturale come avveniva in passato quando non c'erano le vaccinazioni. chi sopravviveva era forte di suo. inutile che ti dica quanti sono sopravvissuti nonostante le massicce dosi di eroina che si sono sparati in vena... ma ce ne sono a iosa.
> poi, per favore.. *battisti che ci azzecca in questo contesto*?


Battisti era un genio musicale. Uno dei pochi che siano nati in Italia dal dopoguerra fino ad oggi. Gli altri erano fermi a Claudio Villa e lui ha rivoluzionato la musica italiana (insieme a Modugno e più tardi a De André). 
Ovviamente parlavo di lui riferendomi all'ispirazione artistica e alla sua importanza. Non certo riferendomi alle droghe.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Battisti era un genio musicale. Uno dei pochi che siano nati in Italia dal dopoguerra fino ad oggi. Gli altri erano fermi a Claudio Villa e lui ha rivoluzionato la musica italiana (insieme a Modugno e più tardi a De André).
> *Ovviamente parlavo di lui riferendomi all'ispirazione artistica e alla sua importanza*. Non certo riferendomi alle droghe.
> 
> Buscopann


 è inammissibile reggere il dislivello di questa discussione che mi porta a pensare a battisti paragonato a schiele e così via.
non ce la posso fare:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è inammissibile reggere il dislivello di questa discussione che mi porta a pensare a battisti paragonato a schiele e così via.
> non ce la posso fare:mrgreen:


Perchè quando si devono fare esempi per far capire a tutti un dato concetto si usano le realtà più conosciute. Penso che la quasi totalità dei lettori abbia capito cosa voleva dire Buscopann quando, parlando di ispirazione artistica, ha fatto l'esempio di Battisti. Se invece avesse usato, come esempio, quel pittore da te citato, una gran parte dei lettori, compreso me che l'ho appena fatto (e quindi non c'è due senza tre, oggi bocciato pure in arte :mrgreen, prima sarebbe dovuta andare su wikipedia per sapere chi cavolo era


----------



## Buscopann (13 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è inammissibile reggere il dislivello di questa discussione che mi porta a pensare a battisti paragonato a schiele e così via.
> non ce la posso fare:mrgreen:


Volendo si può cominciare a parlare anche di Leone di Lernia

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè quando si devono fare esempi per far capire a tutti un dato concetto si usano le realtà più conosciute. Penso che la quasi totalità dei lettori abbia capito cosa voleva dire Buscopann quando, parlando di ispirazione artistica, ha fatto l'esempio di Battisti. Se invece avesse usato, come esempio, quel pittore da te citato, una gran parte dei lettori, compreso me che l'ho appena fatto (e quindi non c'è due senza tre, oggi bocciato pure in arte :mrgreen, prima sarebbe dovuta andare su wikipedia per sapere chi cavolo era


e che cosa sto a fare io qui...a pettinare le bambole?
lo propongo spesso 
e volentieri.se non vuoi studiare a casa almeno stai attento in classe:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè quando si devono fare esempi per far capire a tutti un dato concetto si usano le realtà più conosciute. Penso che la quasi totalità dei lettori abbia capito cosa voleva dire Buscopann quando, parlando di ispirazione artistica, ha fatto l'esempio di Battisti. Se invece avesse usato, come esempio, quel pittore da te citato, una gran parte dei lettori, compreso me che l'ho appena fatto (e quindi non c'è due senza tre, oggi bocciato pure in arte :mrgreen, prima sarebbe dovuta andare su wikipedia per sapere chi cavolo era


Che poi..detto tra noi...Battisti non sapeva nemmeno diosegnare, ma prova a dare una chitarra e uno spartito in mano a Schiele e vediamo che combina :rotfl::rotfl:
Paragonare chi fa musica con chi dipinge..E' un po' come dire che Micheal Jordan era meglio di Maradona

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (13 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che cosa sto a fare io qui...a pettinare le bambole?
> lo propongo spesso
> e volentieri.se non vuoi studiare a casa almeno stai attento in classe:rotfl:



Che poi ce ne fosse uno che, vedendoti in difficolta, almeno suggerisce.... :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che poi..detto tra noi...Battisti non sapeva nemmeno diosegnare, ma prova a dare una chitarra e uno spartito in mano a Schiele e vediamo che combina :rotfl::rotfl:
> Paragonare chi fa musica con chi dipinge..E' un po' come dire che Micheal Jordan era meglio di Maradona
> 
> Buscopann


Ok, ma il concetto d'ispirazione, nel discorso che si faceva, in questo caso è trasversale.....


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi ce ne fosse uno che, vedendoti in difficolta, almeno suggerisce.... :rotfl:


che giornataccia:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi ce ne fosse uno che, vedendoti in difficolta, almeno suggerisce.... :rotfl:


Ma quali suggerimenti..Quando intervieni ricordati che hai tutti i fucili puntati contro..E che qualsiasi cosa dici potrà essere usata contro di te..magari non oggi..anche domani..dopo-domani..hanno la memoria lunga 

Buscopann


----------



## Anna A (13 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Volendo si può cominciare a parlare anche di Leone di Lernia
> 
> Buscopann


figo!
lui ce l'ha la sua bella ironia, peccato che inserita dentro di lui non serva ad un cazzo.. però mi fa ridere come pochi altri


----------



## Anna A (13 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che cosa sto a fare io qui...a pettinare le bambole?
> lo propongo spesso
> e volentieri.se non vuoi studiare a casa almeno stai attento in classe:rotfl:


hi, hi, hi ...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Battisti era un genio musicale. Uno dei pochi che siano nati in Italia dal dopoguerra fino ad oggi. Gli altri erano fermi a Claudio Villa e lui ha rivoluzionato la musica italiana (insieme a Modugno e più tardi a De André).
> Ovviamente parlavo di lui riferendomi all'ispirazione artistica e alla sua importanza. Non certo riferendomi alle droghe.
> 
> Buscopann


Intendiamoci che Battisti avesse qualcosa da dire, nessuno lo ha mai messo in dubbio, nemmeno i detrattori dell'epoca, pero' siccome non nasce musicalmente con Mogol ma c'era gia' da prima con cagate sconosciute anche di gruppo, quello che si vuole fare intendere e' che se non avesse trovato Mogol che era una macchina, che lo convinse a modificarsi e gli rimaneggiava riconfezionandoli i pacchetti finali, sei sicuro che Battisti sarebbe stato conosciuto come Battisti?

Vedendo come e' finito con Panella che gli forniva i testi con i software casuali....:mrgreen:.. e che lui credeva di aver padronanza ormai della formula magica necessaria per continuare a confezionare i successi, per me conferma appunto che il pacchetto erano altri che glielo confezionavano abbellendolo...

per quello dicevo che per me il declino di Battisti non ha niente a che fare con la perdita dell'ispirazione.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Intendiamoci che Battisti avesse qualcosa da dire, nessuno lo ha mai messo in dubbio, pero' siccome non nasce musicalmente con Mogol ma c'era gia' da prima con cagate sconosciute anche di gruppo, quello che si vuole fare intendere e' che se non avesse trovato Mogol che era una macchina, che lo convinse a modificarsi e gli rimaneggiava riconfezionandoli i pacchetti finali, sei sicuro che Battisti sarebbe stato conosciuto come Battisti?
> 
> Vedendo come e' finito con Panella che gli forniva i testi con i software casuali....:mrgreen:.. e che lui credeva di aver padronanza ormai della formula magica necessaria per continuare a confezionare i successi, per me conferma appunto che il pacchetto erano altri che glielo confezionavano abbellendolo...
> 
> per quello dicevo che per me il declino di Battisti non ha niente a che fare con la perdita dell'ispirazione.


 condivido molto di quello che dici.
credo che il declino di battisti sia stato determinato da un declino fisico psicologico progressivo e da una crisi non so se chiamare mistico-spirituale


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido molto di quello che dici.
> credo che il declino di battisti sia stato determinato da un declino fisico psicologico progressivo e da una crisi non so se chiamare mistico-spirituale


Te se non ci metti il tocco barocco dell'artista, nun sei contenta...

e' molto piu' prosaico il declino...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

Questa per esempio e' un pre-Mogol....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSqYy9NGxH8

con Mogol e' diventata Mi ritorni in mente....

da brutto anatroccolo a cigno...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2011)

che testi!



orgoglio e dignità


Senza te, senza più radici ormai, 
tanti giorni in tasca tutti lì da spendere! 
Perché allegria più non c'è! 
Forse è un poco di paura che precede l'avventura! 
Eppure io ero stanco e apatico, 
non c'era soluzione, ma sì che ho fatto bene. 
Ma perché adesso senza te 
mi sento come un sacco vuoto, come un coso abbandonato? 
No! Orgoglio e dignità! Lontano dal telefono, se no si sa! 
Eh, no! Un po' di serietà, aspetta almeno un attimo! 
Senza te, leggero senza vincoli, 
sospeso in mezzo all'aria come un elicottero. 
Perché nell'aria più non c'è quel mistero affascinante 
che eccitava la mia mente? 
No! Orgoglio e dignità! Lontano dal telefono, se no si sa! 
Eh, no! Un po' di serietà, aspetta almeno un attimo! 




​


----------



## Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Intendiamoci che Battisti avesse qualcosa da dire, nessuno lo ha mai messo in dubbio, nemmeno i detrattori dell'epoca, pero' siccome non nasce musicalmente con Mogol ma c'era gia' da prima con cagate sconosciute anche di gruppo, quello che si vuole fare intendere e' che se non avesse trovato Mogol che era una macchina, che lo convinse a modificarsi e gli rimaneggiava riconfezionandoli i pacchetti finali, sei sicuro che Battisti sarebbe stato conosciuto come Battisti?
> 
> Vedendo come e' finito con Panella che gli forniva i testi con i software casuali....:mrgreen:.. e che lui credeva di aver padronanza ormai della formula magica necessaria per continuare a confezionare i successi, per me conferma appunto che il pacchetto erano altri che glielo confezionavano abbellendolo...
> 
> per quello dicevo che per me il declino di Battisti non ha niente a che fare con la perdita dell'ispirazione.


Prima di esprimere certe considerazioni, del tutto rispettabili ma forse un po' estreme, bisognerebbe conoscere un po' di biografia battistiana.
Il genio di Battisti era innanzitutto solo musicale. Prima era poco considerato per due motivi:
1) Non lo conosceva quasi nessuno e quindi, non avendo accesso alle migliori etichette discografiche, non c'era nessuno che si occupava di arrangiare le sue musiche. Senza arrangiamenti, anche la maggior parte della discografia dei Beatles farebbe cagare.
2) Era totalmente incapace nello scrivere i testi.

Quando si presentò a Mogol e gli fece ascoltare 2 o 3 pezzi, Mogol fu subito impressionato dalle musiche, ma gli disse che con quei testi non sarebbe andato da nessuna parte.
Senza nulla togliere a Mogol però, ciò che ha reso eterne le canzoni di Battisti sono state le sue musiche. Con una tale qualità, se non avesse trovato Mogol, prima o poi avrebbe trovato un altro paroliere. Tanto è vero che Battisti, quando era particolarmente ispirato, scriveva anche 20 melodie al mese, una più bella dell'altra. Mogol poi ci aggiungeva le parole.
Il problema della collaborazione con Panella non erano le parole. Erano le musiche. Certe cose non riusciva più a partorirle. Dagli spartiti venivano fuori solo boiate. 
La dimostrazione che sarebbe stato grande anche senza Mogol la si evince da un album che molti magari non hanno mai ascoltato, ma che è in assoluto uno dei più belli: Don Giovanni (1986). Lì si ascolta uno dei migliori Battisti di sempre, ispiratissimo. E Mogol non c'era più da un bel pezzo. Poi il vuoto...il nulla...non aveva più niente da dire e infatti non ha più detto nulla fino a quando si è spento.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Prima di esprimere certe considerazioni, del tutto rispettabili ma forse un po' estreme, bisognerebbe conoscere un po' di biografia battistiana.
> Il genio di Battisti era innanzitutto solo musicale. Prima era poco considerato per due motivi:
> 1) Non lo conosceva quasi nessuno e quindi, non avendo accesso alle migliori etichette discografiche, non c'era nessuno che si occupava di arrangiare le sue musiche. Senza arrangiamenti, anche la maggior parte della discografia dei Beatles farebbe cagare.
> 2) Era totalmente incapace nello scrivere i testi.
> ...


Busco è sempre un piacere per me leggerti.
Però con Stermi sprechi fiato...capisci? Devi sempre dar man forte alle sue affermazioni...si zittisce all'istante...
Non parlare con lui di cose che non è in grado di capire eh?


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2011)




----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Prima di esprimere certe considerazioni, del tutto rispettabili ma forse un po' estreme, bisognerebbe conoscere un po' di biografia battistiana.
> Il genio di Battisti era innanzitutto solo musicale. Prima era poco considerato per due motivi:
> 1) Non lo conosceva quasi nessuno e quindi, non avendo accesso alle migliori etichette discografiche, non c'era nessuno che si occupava di arrangiare le sue musiche. Senza arrangiamenti, anche la maggior parte della discografia dei Beatles farebbe cagare.
> 2) Era totalmente incapace nello scrivere i testi.
> ...


Veramente io so il contrario perche' l'ha detto in diverse interviste...

era lui che cuciva la musica sui testi che scriveva prima Mogol e poi si confezionava il pacchetto...

comunque ti confesso che la faccenda non mi appassiona piu' di tanto...

stasera ho cenato lo stesso e credo che dormiro' tranquillamente......

a dispetto di commenti del cazzo che fanno i fenomeni falliti ed incompresi

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramente io so il contrario perche' l'ha detto in diverse interviste...
> 
> era lui che cuciva la musica sui testi che scriveva prima Mogol e poi si confezionava il pacchetto...
> 
> ...


Ecco appunto...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Veramente io so il contrario perche' l'ha detto in diverse interviste...*
> 
> *era lui che cuciva la musica sui testi che scriveva prima Mogol e poi si confezionava il pacchetto...*
> 
> ...


E' impossibile che tu l'abbia sentito in qualche intervista, dato che entrambi hanno sempre affermato il contrario. Battisti scriveva le melodie, le inviava a Mogol e quest'ultimo trovava ispirazione dalla musica per metterci sopra le parole. In qualche caso Mogol chiedeva a Battisti di modificare leggermente alcuni passaggi per adattarli meglio al testo. Ma avveniva assai di rado.
Solo per precisare. Poi non ho dubbi che entrambi dormiremo tranquillamente non solo stanotte, ma anche in quelle a venire.

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' impossibile che tu l'abbia sentito in qualche intervista, dato che entrambi hanno sempre affermato il contrario. Battisti scriveva le melodie, le inviava a Mogol e quest'ultimo trovava ispirazione dalla musica per metterci sopra le parole. *In qualche caso Mogol chiedeva a Battisti di modificare leggermente alcuni passaggi per adattarli meglio al testo. Ma avveniva assai di rado.*
> Solo per precisare. Poi non ho dubbi che entrambi dormiremo tranquillamente non solo stanotte, ma anche in quelle a venire.
> 
> Buscopann



Vabbe' Busco pero' a me la canzone che ho postato prima Non chiedero' la carita' che diventa Mi ritorni in mente con Mogol, e' un pesante indicatore che Mogol non gli chiedesse solo leggere modifiche e di rado, perche' altrimenti non avrebbe avuto la pressione psicologica del dimostrare a se stesso ed al mondo che anche senza Mogol sarebbe stato in grado di continuare a sfornare successi...

e anche don giovanni a me come agli altri non ha detto niente...

come i Santana da dopo Borboletta per es.... e chiedo scusa ai Santana per l'accostamento...mi vado a flagellare 20 minuti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD9weMylBio



HO UN ANNO DI PIU
Lucio Battisti 1977

Ma che cosa è cambiato dopo che ti ho incontrato?
Direi non molto.
Ma che cosa è restato dopo che ti ho amato?
Direi non molto.

Ho un anno di più e qualcosa in meno, tu.
Ho un anno di più e qualcosa in meno, tu.
Ho un anno di più.

Io giocavo a pallone, sono il solito scarpone,
ma ancora gioco.
E per fare impressione, sai che imitavo il pavone,
ancora gioco.

Ho un anno di più e qualcosa in meno, tu.
Ho un anno di più e qualcosa in meno, tu.
Ho un anno di più.

*Il mio vecchio editore, l' ho sempre fatto arrabbiare,
lavoravo poco.
Ora è quasi contento, dice che scrivo con più sentimento,
lavoro poco.*

Ho un anno di più e qualcosa in meno, tu. ...
Ho un anno di più e qualcosa in meno, tu.
Ho un anno di più.

Ma che cosa è cambiato dopo che ti ho incontrato?
Direi non molto.
Ma che cosa è restato dopo che ti ho amato?
Direi non molto.
Un anno di più, un anno di più... un anno di più...

Ho un anno di più e qualcosa in meno, tu. ...



Mogol soffri' molto per la frattura artistica con Battisti


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mogol soffri' molto per la frattura artistica con Battisti


Per me a quel livello e' al pari di un tradimento bello e buono e magari avra' goduto anche per il suicidio artistico...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' impossibile che tu l'abbia sentito in qualche intervista, dato che entrambi hanno sempre affermato il contrario. Battisti scriveva le melodie, le inviava a Mogol e quest'ultimo trovava ispirazione dalla musica per metterci sopra le parole. In qualche caso Mogol chiedeva a Battisti di modificare leggermente alcuni passaggi per adattarli meglio al testo. Ma avveniva assai di rado.
> Solo per precisare. Poi non ho dubbi che entrambi dormiremo tranquillamente non solo stanotte, ma anche in quelle a venire.
> 
> Buscopann


Verissimo e te lo dico da musicista...
Le melodie di Battisti sono incredibili...nella loro semplicità quasi disarmante, ma dotate di un' enorme efficacia.
Il successo di Battisti, a mio modo di vedere, è legato ad una caratteristica dei grandi: l'originalità.
Ma capita che la vena si esaurisca eh?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo e te lo dico da musicista...
> Le melodie di Battisti sono incredibili...nella loro semplicità quasi disarmante, ma dotate di un' enorme efficacia.
> Il successo di Battisti, a mio modo di vedere, è legato ad una caratteristica dei grandi: l'originalità.
> Ma capita che la vena si esaurisca eh?


Prima era piu' facile imbroccare le strade del successo perche' poco battute e la musica buona a livello mondiale io non la faccio arrivare neanche al 1980....

poi si sono solo rimaneggiate e copiate strade gia' percorse con lo schifo piu' totale dell'invasione di cover di pezzi di 30 e passa anni fa...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Prima era piu' facile imbroccare le strade del successo perche' poco battute e la musica buona a livello mondiale io non la faccio arrivare neanche al 1980....
> 
> poi si e' solo rimaneggiato e copiato strade gia' percorse con lo schifo piu' totale....


 c'è una leggenda metropolitana che lo da come finanziatore di gruppi di estrema destra, lo sapevi?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è una leggenda metropolitana che lo da come finanziatore di gruppi di estrema destra, lo sapevi?


Ma perche' s'e' capito che mi stava sul cazzo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque si'....il mio genere italico era ben altro....

Demetrio Stratos (Area), Pfm...Guccini...se permetti altri pianeti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2011)

Comunque: Chi non era gia' bravo di suo  gli si poteva fare anche un clistere con grossa aggiunta di droga  loffio era e loffio restava :mrgreen: .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Prima era piu' facile imbroccare le strade del successo perche' poco battute *e la musica buona a livello mondiale io non la faccio arrivare neanche al 1980...*.
> 
> poi si sono solo rimaneggiate e copiate strade gia' percorse con lo schifo piu' totale dell'invasione di cover di pezzi di 30 e passa anni fa...


Io penso ce ne sia anche oggi.

Pensate: fino al medioevo l'unica poesia data per buona era quella latina

*Poi arrivò Petrarca: non scrisse niente di nuovo*, si limitò a rielaborare e a rinnovare schemi e temi della poesia latina (era un fan sfegatato di Virgilio) impastandoli con l'amato (ma non l'avrebbe ammesso neanche sotto tortura) Dante e altri poeti volgari a lui di poco precedenti...
Eppure è conosciuto come il miglior poeta italiano, il fondatore della lirica moderna e della nostra lingua letteraria.

Ora ci sono i Dream Theater, che io considero i Petrarca della musica: un gruppo di sublimi musicisti abilissimi rielaboratori di musica rock-metal e progressive...non hanno scritto nulla di nuovo, ma quando li senti in concerto rimani a bocca aperta.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io penso ce ne sia anche oggi.
> 
> Pensate: fino al medioevo l'unica poesia data per buona era quella latina
> 
> ...


Non li conosco, comunque confermi che non hanno stili originali e rielaborano....

qualche altro attuale che e' invece originale, c'e'?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non li conosco, comunque confermi che non hanno stili originali e rielaborano....
> 
> qualche altro attuale che e' invece originale, c'e'?


si guarda...ehehehehehehe...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grNiwgcaPmA


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si guarda...ehehehehehehe...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grNiwgcaPmA


dai fallito, sfogati pure con i bollini rossi....

te brucia er culo, neh coglionazzo...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2011)

ad ogni modo mogol è stato del tutto determinante per battisti anche per il fatto di averlo convinto , con non poca fatica, ad interpretare lui i suoi brani.
lucio sapeva di non avere grandi capacità vocali e conosceva i suoi limiti che poi sono diventati caratteristica peculiare del repertorio.
da notare quanto nel suo caso abbia contato la qualità a dispetto di un'esteriorità e un appeal pressoché vicini allo zero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non li conosco, comunque confermi che non hanno stili originali e rielaborano....
> 
> qualche altro attuale che e' invece originale, c'e'?


E' il loro modo di rielaborare che è originale, la loro perizia tecnica che è stratosferica.

Come lo era quella di Petrarca nella lingua.

Il discorso che fai tu è tipico dei vecchi, che ritengono buono solo quello che scorreva parallelo al periodo della loro gioventù.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' s'e' capito che mi stava sul cazzo?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 
:rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il discorso che fai tu è tipico dei vecchi, che ritengono buono solo quello che scorreva parallelo al periodo della loro gioventù.


 
 mostri sacri nella musica non ce ne sono più, difficile fare ricerca creativa in questa società. E comunque tanto per capire:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXB-PoihfYI


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' il loro modo di rielaborare che è originale, la loro perizia tecnica che è stratosferica.
> 
> Come lo era quella di Petrarca nella lingua.
> 
> Il discorso che fai tu è tipico dei vecchi, che ritengono buono solo quello che scorreva parallelo al periodo della loro gioventù.


Ammazza ero convinto che mi avresti inondato di mostri sacri attuali e tuoi beniamini...oltre quei 4 disperati che hai citato..:mrgreen:

Sbarbata, ma quale amplificazione valutativa ed emotiva dovuta alla nostalgia....:mrgreen:

beccati sto' bignami di musica entrata nella storia delle galassie...

Area- Settembre nero

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGLtSnB-srU&feature=related

Keith Jarrett a Colonia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFDb9oIw9xI

Claudio Lolli - Ho visto anche degli Zingari Felici

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oKF7kLcmcE&feature=related

tastieristi come Rick Wakeman degli Yes e Keith Emerson degli EL&P che era anche peggio, pero' piu' freddo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDsvZGM1vD8

Trovami poi un emulo di Billy Cobham come batterista...

Stanley Clarke o Pastorius come bassista....

Jimi Hendrix, Santana... John Mc Laughlin come chitarristi...

Miles Davis con tutto quello che e' riuscito a seminare....

Coltrane...

......

basta, sto avendo un orgasmo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2011)

*ma questi sono mostri SACRI!!!*

STERMI' :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: LI HO TUTTI!!!!!


GRANDE BILLY ​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v13P7e2EsRQ


e di Ian Anderson?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibcYor-Zta0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZmtq5LhFo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgUw6t3b6oE​


----------



## Buscopann (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' Busco *pero' a me la canzone che ho postato prima Non chiedero' la carita' che diventa Mi ritorni in mente con Mogol, e' un pesante indicatore che Mogol non gli chiedesse solo leggere modifiche* e di rado, perche' altrimenti non avrebbe avuto la pressione psicologica del dimostrare a se stesso ed al mondo che anche senza Mogol sarebbe stato in grado di continuare a sfornare successi...
> 
> e anche don giovanni a me come agli altri non ha detto niente...
> 
> ...


Hai scritto un'altra stupidata. La musica non è cambiata di una virgola. E' cambiato solo il testo. Mogol non ha imposto nulla. Battisiti sapeva benissimo che i suoi testi erano ridicoli. Così come Mogol (che non è un musicista...) sapeva benissimo che le musiche di Battisti non andavano toccate. Era perfette così

Buscopann

PS. Con i dovuti paragoni di 2 genere totalmente diversi, Battisti è stato molto più grande di Santana. Tu devi contestualizzare quello che è stato Battisti per la musica italiana e cioè quello che i Beatles sono stati ad esempio per la musica mondiale. Battisti è stato rivoluzionario. Era avanti 20 anni rispetto al mondo musicale in cui si trovava. Ciò fa di una persona, di un artista..un genio.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è una leggenda metropolitana che lo da come finanziatore di gruppi di estrema destra, lo sapevi?


Questa è ovviamente una leggenda, così come il fatto che Battisti fosse di destra. Tutto cominciò quando si rifiutò di andare a suonare al Festival dell'Unità. In realtà lui non ci andò perché dava concerti poco volentieri ormai, figuriamoci se accettasse di andare al Festiva dell'Unità.
Da allora la gioventù di estrema destra lo prese ad icona e cominciarono a ricercare nei testi delle sue canzoni dei riferimenti all'ideale politico di destra. Peccato che i testi li scriveva Mogol...

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non li conosco, comunque confermi che non hanno stili originali e rielaborano....
> 
> qualche altro attuale che e' invece originale, c'e'?


I Dream Theater sono dei fenomeni. Quando li ho ascoltati per la prima volta non ho ascoltato altro per mesi. C'è una canzone che adoro e che non mi stanco mai di sentire: Another Day.
Hanno un problema però. Sono dei talenti mostruosi...ma le loro canzoni alla fine sono più che altro delle grandiosi esecuzioni tecniche. Sono carenti di ciò che fa la differenza tra un artista di solo talento e uno particolarmente ispirato dal punto di vista artistico.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ad ogni modo mogol è stato del tutto determinante per battisti anche per il fatto di averlo convinto , con non poca fatica, ad interpretare lui i suoi brani.*
> lucio sapeva di non avere grandi capacità vocali e conosceva i suoi limiti che poi sono diventati caratteristica peculiare del repertorio.
> da notare quanto nel suo caso abbia contato la qualità a dispetto di un'esteriorità e un appeal pressoché vicini allo zero.


Questo è assolutamente vero

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sul fatto che la musica dagli anni '80 in poi non ha più sfornato fenomeni..Beh...Forse perché si è fermato ad ascoltare i vinile degli anni 70-80.
A getto mi vengono in mente: U2, Nirvana, Red Hot Chili Pepper, Dream Theater, Metallica, REM e... se ci penso me ne verrebbero in mente tanti altri.
Non siamo ai livelli di Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Queen (secondo me i più grandi di sempre) e tanti altri..però si tratta anche di gruppi che hanno avuto spesso una storia breve e che si sono sciolti (tranne gli U2 o i REM) quando non avevano ancora finito il percorso di maturazione. 
I Red Hot avrebbero davvero potuto ddiventare uno dei gruppi più grandi di sempre

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Gennaio 2011)

Non potevo non postarla.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYtiDCXLAcQ


Nemmeno questa non potevo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk&ob=av2em

Buscopann


----------



## Anna A (15 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [cut..]
> 
> Ora ci sono i Dream Theater, che io considero i Petrarca della musica: un gruppo di sublimi musicisti abilissimi rielaboratori di musica rock-metal e progressive...non hanno scritto nulla di nuovo, ma quando li senti in concerto rimani a bocca aperta.


sono bravissimi esecutori ma a me non trasmettono molto, nemmeno in have a cigar che invece adoro nella versione originale dei pink. diversamente, adoro, nel vero senso della parola, gli alpha blondy in i wish you were here dei pink. fantastica.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsoiupLME-w


----------



## Anna A (15 Gennaio 2011)

*ma io*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Non potevo non postarla.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYtiDCXLAcQ
> 
> ...


ricordo ancora il tuo amore per vasco.


----------



## Anna A (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non li conosco, comunque confermi che non hanno stili originali e rielaborano....
> 
> qualche altro attuale che e' invece originale, c'e'?


no. anche se ogni tanto qualcosa di buono si sente ancora anche se.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> ricordo ancora il tuo amore per vasco.


Beh..ricordi bene. Però non credo di essere l'unico. Mi sa che lo amano in tanti!
Comunque il mio è un amore per la buona musica. Non ho generi. Ascolto tutto. Tranne ovviamente tutto ciò che non mi garba :carneval: 
Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2011)

Dei  Red Hot Chili Peppers mi e' sempre piaciuta molto questa

​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLvohMXgcBo


e questa


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7amQoWFoEw


Poi ci sono i The Babys 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK6YFc8cwcU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjU50ow95aM

Damn Yankees

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuOAnsuZBY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCXYxGFbsBs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Wf1u5At4k


quanti ricordi 

​


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sul fatto che la musica dagli anni '80 in poi non ha più sfornato fenomeni..Beh...Forse perché si è fermato ad ascoltare i vinile degli anni 70-80.
> A getto mi vengono in mente: U2, Nirvana, Red Hot Chili Pepper, Dream Theater, Metallica, REM e... se ci penso me ne verrebbero in mente tanti altri.
> Non siamo ai livelli di Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Queen (secondo me i più grandi di sempre) e tanti altri..però si tratta anche di gruppi che hanno avuto spesso una storia breve e che si sono sciolti (tranne gli U2 o i REM) quando non avevano ancora finito il percorso di maturazione.
> I Red Hot avrebbero davvero potuto ddiventare uno dei gruppi più grandi di sempre
> ...


Posso dirti una cosa?
Come sai dopo gli anni 80, con l'era digitale, sono cambiati anche i parametri di incisione. Secondo la nuova mentalità, non si può confezionare un disco un cd, che non sia perfetto. Un tempo invece la versione LIVE era quella a decretare il successo, o meno. E lì mio caro non puoi barare eh? Te lo dico perchè di quanto io ho inciso, l'uniche cose di cui sono pienamente convinto sono i concerti live. Quando ho registrato per incidere, sono rimasto choccato, da come i tecnici del suono, hanno per così dire pulito e raffreddato. Poi casso non si può incidere na roba a 20 battute alla volta, non si può...

Poi c'è un'altra cosa da dire:
Un tempo le case discografiche scommettevano sui talenti, ora no. Prima si crea un sound, che dovrà andare, poi si crea a tavolino il successo del momento e avanti...

Se parliamo del rock anni 70, ora che siamo nel 2010, è già musica classica ( ossia cosa di nicchia per le nuove generazioni)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ioTKgI6gu0&NR=1

Ma per me nella vita suonare sta roba qua con un organo a canne a tutto gas...e relativo complesso rock...mi ha mandato in sollucchero...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Eheheheheheeheh....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgXNJaJfl7w&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

oramai qui è fottuto dall'alcool...agli ultimi concerti si rabaltava sulle tastiere...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z7zZM9Hwkg&feature=related

ma ora per me lei invece è strafiga...un mito...sta musicista...qui è un portento...

è originalissima in tutto quel che fa...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF1lpEC8t9Q&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2011)

*Foreigner e Electric Light Orchestra*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHPuCTb1D6o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRsUZRaSSkc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os0F4-XFf6w




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RJPaj97H24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mmx68VmTEo


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai scritto un'altra stupidata. La musica non è cambiata di una virgola. E' cambiato solo il testo. Mogol non ha imposto nulla. Battisiti sapeva benissimo che i suoi testi erano ridicoli. Così come Mogol (che non è un musicista...) sapeva benissimo che le musiche di Battisti non andavano toccate. Era perfette così
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Con i dovuti paragoni di 2 genere totalmente diversi, Battisti è stato molto più grande di Santana. Tu devi contestualizzare quello che è stato Battisti per la musica italiana e cioè quello che i Beatles sono stati ad esempio per la musica mondiale. Battisti è stato rivoluzionario. Era avanti 20 anni rispetto al mondo musicale in cui si trovava. Ciò fa di una persona, di un artista..un genio.


 Busco se contestualizzassi quegli anni in Italia, ti ricorderei che l'Italia era provincia dell'impero e la cultura musicale anglosassone era gia' avanti anni luce, infatti i nostri hanno scopiazzato alla grande dalla beat generation che fu importata armi e bagagli...

Poi per Santana....me saro' distratto ma Battisti a Woodstock 'n'do stava?...a far pipi' nei giorni che giravano il film??...   
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vogliamo elencare le collaborazioni di Carlito con il gotha mondiale? 

Una chicca sui tuoi decantati Metallica (genere che manco degnavo negli anni che ho citato come spartiacque)....  

....._Santana conservò grande rispetto sia in ambiente jazz che quello rock, tanto che Prince e Kirk Hammett dei Metallica lo citano come ispiratore, e la sua amicizia con Miles Davis, che dagli anni ottanta aveva organizzato ma era sempre più cagionevole di salute._

Battisti quindi sara' stato un innovatore di provincia ma sulla scena mondiale chi l'ha cagato?

se dobbiamo bestemmiare ditemelo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa?
> Come sai dopo gli anni 80, con l'era digitale, sono cambiati anche i parametri di incisione. Secondo la nuova mentalità, non si può confezionare un disco un cd, che non sia perfetto. Un tempo invece la versione LIVE era quella a decretare il successo, o meno. E lì mio caro non puoi barare eh? Te lo dico perchè di quanto io ho inciso, l'uniche cose di cui sono pienamente convinto sono i concerti live. Quando ho registrato per incidere, sono rimasto choccato, da come i tecnici del suono, hanno per così dire pulito e raffreddato. Poi casso non si può incidere na roba a 20 battute alla volta, non si può...
> 
> Poi c'è un'altra cosa da dire:
> ...


 Ricordo anche che gia' verso la meta' degli anni 80 si svilupparono anche i primi sequencers su computer e con un Atari st o Mac, con gli expander e tastiere toste che gia' giravano, lo studio te lo realizzavi in casa e poi davi alla fine il master alla casa discografica che te lo riprocessava e te lo stampava o andavi in studio solo per le voci.....

forse la comodita' e l'aumento di produttivita' e' stata controproducente per la creativita', visto che non ti chiudevi piu' per 6 mesi o 1 anno negli studi e la quantita' e' andata a scapito della qualita'....


----------



## aristocat (15 Gennaio 2011)

*cinicamente*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Busco se contestualizzassi quegli anni in Italia, *ti ricorderei che l'Italia era provincia dell'impero e la cultura musicale anglosassone era gia' avanti anni luce*[...]
> :rotfl:Vogliamo elencare le collaborazioni di Carlito con il gotha mondiale?
> [...]
> Battisti quindi sara' stato un innovatore di provincia ma sulla scena mondiale chi l'ha cagato?[...]


Detto da un'analfabeta della musica: a parità di talento e grandezza artistica, essere "lanciati" negli States (caso di Santana) ti apre più porte che non ad essere "scoperti" in Italia (caso di Battisti) :idea:

Tante volte la fortuna non è direttamente proporzionale ai propri "numeri"...


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2011)

*Michel Petrucciani*

Questo Genio meriterebbe un 3d tutto per lui :up: :up: :up:


Inguardabile MA ... lussi che SOLO un GENIO si puo permettere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1ULXJafmsE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYZa4OrepPw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EUf_UJbBWM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f94BDSgGX9M


Michel Petrucciani Documentary

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1172784483135614308&hl=en#


*Addio Petrucciani, piccolo gigante del jazz*

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...ani_piccolo_gigante_del_co_0_9901071964.shtml​


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Detto da un'analfabeta della musica: a parità di talento e grandezza artistica, essere "lanciati" negli States (caso di Santana) ti apre più porte che non ad essere "scoperti" in Italia (caso di Battisti) :idea:
> 
> Tante volte la fortuna non è direttamente proporzionale ai propri "numeri"...


Come no....:mrgreen:

in un mercato enorme e gia' popolato di fari, per far risaltare il tuo faro, devi fare i numeri, mentre invece dove regna quasi il buio, la tua lampadina spicca che e' na' meraviglia...

chi sara' la lampadina?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

la PFM ando' all'estero ma si e' fatta un paiolo mica da ridere per non essere un fuoco di paglia......

le canzonette che abbiamo esportato poi (pausini, ramazzotti...) le cagano solo le comunita' nostalgiche dell'italia......forse Zucchero qualcosina altre comunita'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Come no....:mrgreen:
> 
> in un mercato enorme e gia' popolato di fari, per far risaltare il tuo faro, devi fare i numeri, mentre invece dove regna quasi il buio, la tua lampadina spicca che e' na' meraviglia...
> 
> ...



Ed ecco a voi lei! 







































































La lampadina!
:idea:​


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Come no....:mrgreen:
> 
> in un mercato enorme e gia' popolato di fari, per far risaltare il tuo faro, devi fare i numeri, mentre invece dove regna quasi il buio, la tua lampadina spicca che e' na' meraviglia...
> 
> ...



Ho scoperto che fa il copia copiella, e questo non sta bene :ira:


----------



## aristocat (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Come no....:mrgreen:
> 
> in un mercato enorme e gia' popolato di fari, per far risaltare il tuo faro, devi fare i numeri, mentre invece dove regna quasi il buio, la tua lampadina spicca che e' na' meraviglia...
> 
> ...


Sì, certo, Battisti "unica lampadina" nel buio completo poteva anche splendere come una stella, ma il mercato piccolo restava sempre ... piccolo. Quindi poco considerato :condom:. Battisti poi non ha voluto andarsene dall'Italia, ma questa è un'altra storia.
Santana, grandissimo interprete, ha potuto spiccare tra tanti... dopodichè è innegabile il ruolo da "volano" della major USA che ha creduto in lui...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì, certo, Battisti "unica lampadina" nel buio completo poteva anche splendere come una stella, ma il mercato piccolo restava sempre ... piccolo. Quindi poco considerato :condom:
> Santana, grandissimo interprete, ha potuto spiccare tra tanti... dopodichè è innegabile il ruolo da "volano" del mercato USA che ha creduto in lui...



poverino...:mrgreen:

mi sembra di sentire i cineasti italici che si lamentano del perche' all'estero non li cagano...tranne botte di culo politiche (di scambio) o di talenti fenomenali...

i cinepanettoni so' dei capolavori epocali incompresi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che fa il copia copiella, e questo non sta bene :ira:


Vabbe' se ci tieni, te lo mollo tutto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' se ci tieni, te lo mollo tutto...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Prego, fai con comodo :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ammazza ero convinto che mi avresti inondato di mostri sacri attuali e tuoi beniamini...oltre quei 4 disperati che hai citato..:mrgreen:
> 
> Sbarbata, ma quale amplificazione valutativa ed emotiva dovuta alla nostalgia....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *I Dream Theater sono dei fenomeni. Quando li ho ascoltati per la prima volta non ho ascoltato altro per mesi.* C'è una canzone che adoro e che non mi stanco mai di sentire: Another Day.
> Hanno un problema però. Sono dei talenti mostruosi...ma le loro canzoni alla fine sono più che altro delle grandiosi esecuzioni tecniche. Sono carenti di ciò che fa la differenza tra un artista di solo talento e uno particolarmente ispirato dal punto di vista artistico.
> 
> Buscopann



Io ormai me li faccio anche in vena, per cui non ho più speranze di essere obiettiva.
Ma trovo che anche distillare della musica da tutta quella che c'è stata prima, riunendo generi generi diversi tra loro sia una bella prova di ispirazione artistica.

Ma scusa, Busco: che mi dici di OCTAVARIUM?

e' semplicemente EPICA: concentra in sè l'ispirazione artistica e il talento.
Io vado semplicemente fuori di testa quando l'ascolto.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Busco se contestualizzassi quegli anni in Italia, ti ricorderei che l'Italia era provincia dell'impero e la cultura musicale anglosassone era gia' avanti anni luce, infatti i nostri hanno scopiazzato alla grande dalla beat generation che fu importata armi e bagagli...
> 
> Poi per Santana....me saro' distratto ma Battisti a Woodstock 'n'do stava?...a far pipi' nei giorni che giravano il film??...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


vabbé...se vuoi avere ragione a tutti i costi, senza capire quello che è stato Battisti per la musica italiana. tieniti la ragione. Io sinceramente, non so che farmene della tua ragione.
Ti ripeto solo che Battisti è stato per la musica italiana quello che i Beatles sono stati per la musica internazionale. Ma chi erano questi Beatles? Scrivevano pezzi si memorabile difficoltà esecutive? No..semplicemente sono stati lo spartiacque tra un tipo di musica e quella che ascoltiamo oggi. Sono stati, in poche parole, la musica di oggi (Santana compreso).
La stessa cosa è stato Battisti per la musica italiana (Vasco, Dalla, De Gregori, la bravissima Elisa e tutti quelli che ti vengono in mente). 
Non è la realtà n cui nasci (minuscola e provinciale) che ti fa meno grande di altri che suonavano a Woodstock. E' ciò che ti distngue i questa realtà che fa la differenza.
Santana è stato ed è un grandissimo artista (soprattutto esecutore più che compositotre). Ma per la musica internazionale i Beatles sono stati un'altra cosa. Nonostante scrivevessero semplici melodie. Santana è grande, loro dei geni musicali. E così anche Battisti.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ormai me li faccio anche in vena, per cui non ho più speranze di essere obiettiva.
> Ma trovo che anche distillare della musica da tutta quella che c'è stata prima, riunendo generi generi diversi tra loro sia una bella prova di ispirazione artistica.
> 
> Ma scusa, Busco: che mi dici di OCTAVARIUM?
> ...


Ce ne sono parecchie. Io adoro (come ho scritto) Another DAy, Pull me Under, Take the Tima, lifting Shadows of The Dream. Li preferisco nei pezzi un po' più melodici.
Ogni tanto poi mi riascolto volentieri anche Change of Season, 20 minuti e passa di masturbazione strumentale 

Buscopann

PS. Però a Stermi diciamogli che sono delle merde. Altrimenti lo mandiamo in crisi. Per lui la musica si è fermata agli anni '80 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Detto da un'analfabeta della musica: a parità di talento e grandezza artistica, essere "lanciati" negli States (caso di Santana) ti apre più porte che non ad essere "scoperti" in Italia (caso di Battisti) :idea:
> 
> Tante volte la fortuna non è direttamente proporzionale ai propri "numeri"...


Io ci ho provato e ho fallito. Hai la mia benedizione. Ma la missione è ardua..Roba da Tom Cruise 

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ce ne sono parecchie. Io adoro (come ho scritto) Another DAy, Pull me Under, Take the Tima, lifting Shadows of The Dream. Li preferisco nei pezzi un po' più melodici.
> Ogni tanto poi mi riascolto volentieri anche Change of Season, 20 minuti e passa di masturbazione strumentale
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:...e non solo la musica, temo 

Stamattina ho cominciato la giornata con As I am, seguita da una delle mie preferite in assoluto: The dark eternal night....li adoro anche quando sono metalloni.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> vabbé...se vuoi avere ragione a tutti i costi, senza capire quello che è stato Battisti per la musica italiana. tieniti la ragione. Io sinceramente, non so che farmene della tua ragione.
> Ti ripeto solo che Battisti è stato per la musica italiana quello che i Beatles sono stati per la musica internazionale. Ma chi erano questi Beatles? Scrivevano pezzi si memorabile difficoltà esecutive? No..semplicemente sono stati lo spartiacque tra un tipo di musica e quella che ascoltiamo oggi. Sono stati, in poche parole, la musica di oggi (Santana compreso).
> La stessa cosa è stato Battisti per la musica italiana (Vasco, Dalla, De Gregori, la bravissima Elisa e tutti quelli che ti vengono in mente).
> Non è la realtà n cui nasci (minuscola e provinciale) che ti fa meno grande di altri che suonavano a Woodstock. E' ciò che ti distngue i questa realtà che fa la differenza.
> ...


Vabbe' Battisti era un grandissimo...m'adeguo.....:mrgreen:

pero' operava in una provincia  ferma alla preistoria....

pero' assorbiva le avanguardie straniere visto che qua la cultura musicale era indietro anni luce, girando all'estero anche per suonare......In the mood te l'hanno portata gli americani nel '45....vogliamo parlare anche del jazz proibito sotto il duce?:mrgreen:

pero' Mogol manco na' lira gli ha dato, per la musica che faceva all'inizio......

pero' ha fatto gavetta di anni, prima che Mogol lo prendesse sotto la sua cappella...

pero' negli anni 80 mollato Mogol il suicidio musicale...

pero' fuori dai confini nazionali come Lucio Battisti, non si e' azzardato ad andare per cercare il consenso...

Ora tu ti se ipnotizzato con Santana, che io ho citato solo per accostarlo al declino di Battisti degli anni 80, per dirti che da dopo Borboletta non mi e' piaciuto piu', essendo diventato commerciale e per collegare il fatto che con gli anni 80 il mondo ha girato un interruttore ed e' cambiato tutto, dai gusti musicali alle capocce.....

i paninari, lo yuppismo e l'edonismo reaganiano a te non dicono niente?io invece con quella roba mi spiego il declino epocale ed il deboscio attuale...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:...e non solo la musica, temo
> 
> Stamattina ho cominciato la giornata con As I am, seguita da una delle mie preferite in assoluto: The dark eternal night....li adoro anche quando sono metalloni.


Non capisco in cosa vedi il tuo modernismo tanto da tacciare me di essere retrogrado, se hai orgasmi per un filone musicale non originale ma vecchio di 40-50 anni?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

me sembri il bue che dice cornuto all'asino...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:...e non solo la musica, temo
> 
> Stamattina ho cominciato la giornata con As I am, seguita da una delle mie preferite in assoluto: The dark eternal night....li adoro anche quando sono metalloni.


Come metalloni sono piuttosto tosti però! Roba forte. Io li preferisco un po' melodici. Anche se ci sono alcuni pezzi metal che mi fanno impazzire. Take The Time è grandiosa.
Mi piacerebbe un giorno vederli in concerto. Spero di riuscirci.

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non capisco in cosa vedi il tuo modernismo tanto da tacciare me di essere retrogrado, se hai orgasmi per un filone musicale non originale ma vecchio di 40-50 anni?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Uh....che palle....

vorrei rotolarmi tra le lenzuola con Petrucci per una settimana intera, ok?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Uh....che palle....
> 
> vorrei rotolarmi tra le lenzuola con Petrucci per una settimana intera, ok?



Ti presento il nonno, anche se credo che non ti fara' sangue...almeno...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ROZIW9LhB4


----------



## oceansize (17 Gennaio 2011)

forte il ragazzo :up:

nn ho resistito al richiamino...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN1jo_z8dKs&feature=related


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> forte il ragazzo :up:
> 
> nn ho resistito al richiamino...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtaxKNaEAns&feature=related


io passo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (17 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io passo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sì falla girare... 
tanto per rimanere it


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> sì falla girare...
> tanto per rimanere it


ahahah

bellissima....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pero' mi chiedo....

senza, se po' senti' sta robba?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti ripeto solo che Battisti è stato per la musica italiana quello che i Beatles sono stati per la musica internazionale. Ma chi erano questi Beatles? Scrivevano pezzi si memorabile difficoltà esecutive? No..semplicemente sono stati lo spartiacque tra un tipo di musica e quella che ascoltiamo oggi. Sono stati, in poche parole, la musica di oggi (Santana compreso).


Sul discorso di Battisti quoto in pieno. Sui Beatles sono, come disse il buon Gigi Garzya, _"Pienamente d'accordo a metà col mister"_. Nel senso che è vero quello che tu dici, ma, anche loro devono qualcosa a colui che forse è stato il vero spartiacque fra un certo tipo di musica e quella odierna, vale a dire, e qui attirerò su di me gli anatemi di mezzo forum, Elvis Presley. Il rock, per me, si divide in prima di Elvis e dopo Elvis.


E comunque qualcuno qui ha mangiato il pollo :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul discorso di Battisti quoto in pieno. Sui Beatles sono, come disse il buon Gigi Garzya, _"Pienamente d'accordo a metà col mister"_. Nel senso che è vero quello che tu dici, ma, anche loro devono qualcosa a colui che forse è stato il vero spartiacque fra un certo tipo di musica e quella odierna, vale a dire, e qui attirerò su di me gli anatemi di mezzo forum, Elvis Presley. Il rock, per me, si divide in prima di Elvis e dopo Elvis.
> 
> 
> E comunque qualcuno qui ha mangiato il pollo :rotfl:


 Te lo appoggio con rinnovata energia...:mrgreen:... 

tra lo scimmiottamento e scopiazzamento di Elvis e di Bob Dylan, non si salva nessuno...

ma facessero il piacere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: comunque a me il caviale non piace...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Gennaio 2011)

Non credo si possa ridurre ad una questione di scopiazzamento e/o scimmiottamento. E' stato solo uno che ad un certo punto ha detto: "Proviamo a fare così....." ed è nato il Rock. Gli altri non è che scopiazzano, semplicemente.....fanno Rock.....

Anche lui però ha copiato qualcosa. La mossa pelvica da Forrest Gump. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul discorso di Battisti quoto in pieno. Sui Beatles sono, come disse il buon Gigi Garzya, _"Pienamente d'accordo a metà col mister"_. Nel senso che è vero quello che tu dici, ma, anche loro devono qualcosa a colui che forse è stato il vero spartiacque fra un certo tipo di musica e quella odierna, vale a dire, e qui attirerò su di me gli anatemi di mezzo forum, Elvis Presley.* Il rock, per me, si divide in prima di Elvis e dopo Elvis*.
> 
> 
> E comunque qualcuno qui ha mangiato il pollo :rotfl:


In effetti non c'è molto da aggiungere, se parliamo di originalità.
Di novità.
Di qualcosa che prima non esisteva.

Ma una volta individuati gli "spartiacque":

non è che si può fare di tutta un'erba un fascio paragonando certi gioielli post anni '80 assieme alle insulsaggini che (concordo) si ascoltano attualmente in giro.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul discorso di Battisti quoto in pieno. Sui Beatles sono, come disse il buon Gigi Garzya, _"Pienamente d'accordo a metà col mister"_. Nel senso che è vero quello che tu dici, ma, anche loro devono qualcosa a colui che forse è stato il vero spartiacque fra un certo tipo di musica e quella odierna, vale a dire, e qui attirerò su di me gli anatemi di mezzo forum, Elvis Presley. Il rock, per me, si divide in prima di Elvis e dopo Elvis.
> 
> 
> E comunque qualcuno qui ha mangiato il pollo :rotfl:


Mi sa che hai ragione anche tu. Diciamo che per la musica internazionale, i Beatles hanno finito ciò che aveva cominciato Elvis :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti non c'è molto da aggiungere, se parliamo di originalità.
> Di novità.
> Di qualcosa che prima non esisteva.
> 
> ...


Esatto..Anche perché se si fa di tutta un'erba un fascio, poi si rischia di affermare che i Queen erano roba già sentita. I Queen dovrebbero entrare di diritto nei Musei di Arte contemporanea..al posto di molte boiate che vengono esposte :carneval::carneval::carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (18 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Esatto..Anche perché se si fa di tutta un'erba un fascio, poi si rischia di affermare che i Queen erano roba già sentita. I Queen dovrebbero entrare di diritto nei Musei di Arte *contemporanea..al posto di molte boiate che vengono esposte* :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


le performances di freddy mercury senz'altro, ma per quanto riguarda le "boiate" cercherei di tenere un profilo basso o perlomeno di aggiungere il fatidico secondo il mio umile giudizio.
possiamo anche darlo per scontato ma se non si precisa rimane un alone di stonata arroganza


----------



## Buscopann (18 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> le performances di freddy mercury senz'altro, ma per quanto riguarda le "boiate" cercherei di tenere un profilo basso o perlomeno di aggiungere il fatidico secondo il mio umile giudizio.
> possiamo anche darlo per scontato ma se non si precisa rimane un alone di stonata arroganza


http://www.veneziadavivere.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/forever-happy.jpg

http://teknemedia.net/adv/1_16.jpg

http://www.veraclasse.it-old.s3.amazonaws.com/www.veraclasse.it/21147_big.jpg

Con tutto il rispetto..io preferisco i Queen. Come un altro paio di miliardi di persone credo. Sinceramente...più che arte, l'arte contemporanea potremmo definirla un bel business. Per carità...lungi da me fare di tutta un erba un fascio..ma ste boiate (io le chiamo così) sarebbero capaci di farle in molti.
Sei un artista? Allora dipingi..scolpisci..fammi vedere il tuo talento. Le costruzioni tipo lego le facevo pure io all'asilo. 
Il mio professore di farmacologia diceva che i medici che scrivono in maniera incomprensibile lo fanno per nascondere la propria ignoranza.
Lo scultore che sceglie i lego o il pittore che butta a caso il colore sulla tela, lo fanno per mascherare le loro incapacità tecniche. E' un pensiero del tutto soggettivo e anche arrogante, lo riconosco. Però è un dato di fatto che l'arte contemporanea faccia pena a tanta gente. E la colpa non è della mia arroganza.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (18 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> http://www.veneziadavivere.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/forever-happy.jpg
> 
> http://teknemedia.net/adv/1_16.jpg
> 
> ...


 non è questione di colpe ma di non conoscenza  ed è comprensibile.


----------



## Anna A (18 Gennaio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> http://www.veneziadavivere.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/forever-happy.jpg
> 
> http://teknemedia.net/adv/1_16.jpg
> 
> ...


 
fighissimi :carneval:

http://www.veneziadavivere.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/forever-happy.jpg


----------



## Minerva (18 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> fighissimi :carneval:
> 
> http://www.veneziadavivere.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/forever-happy.jpg


pensa che i peli ricrescono e gli va fatta la ceretta:rotfl:
j'adore:rotfl:


----------

